# Who taught you your craft and what was your first project?



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

I've been reading the hilarious thread about the funny, weird or hideous crochet patterns that have been made and given in the past. I remembered a truly ugly cap I had to make when I first learned to crochet. I was taught by a little old nun while I was in the fourth grade. In exchange for helping Sr. Marie Cecile clean her classroom every day after school, she taught me and one of my best friends (and we are still BFFs, 40+ years later!) how to crochet for half an hour after school and on Saturday mornings. My first project was a red hat with small granny squares in the top. The squares were surrounded by single crochet and single crochet decreases down the side to create ear coverings. We then created braided tassels so that it could be tied under the chin. I detest granny squares to this day!! LOL

While we were learning to crochet, Sr. taught us about grammar, conjugating sentences, history, geography and theology. Although I hated that first hat, I loved the time the three of us spent together.

The next project was placemats for our mothers for Christmas. I was SO proud of that project!!! My mother loved them and kept them on the table for years!


----------



## Lizzieflorence (Jan 16, 2013)

I can't remember being taught to knit but I can remember my mother sending me to Jumble sales with instructions to buy hand knitted garments so that she could undo them and re knit them into other garments. I was however taught to crochet by "Auntie Hilda" in Band of Hope. She taught us to do Granny Squares but I got so carried away my first Granny Square fitted a double bed !


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

I was taught in high school by the most wonderful teacher, Mrs Burr. She not only was a great teacher but her room was a haven for girls who were not popular to the point of what would be called bullying now. I was one of those girls. If it wasn't for her my high school years would have been worse than they were. I will always regret not telling her what she meant to me before she died. I made some beautiful things with her help.

Going back to the ugly topic, I made my older brother a sweater and my little niece a granny square jumper. They both ended up on the 20 ugliest handmade fashions of the 70's. I was a little hurt my brother never wore the sweater but after seeing the picture I totally understand.


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

My grandmother taught me how to knit. The first project I made was a swatch which I still have 55+ years later.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

My mother taught me to knit when I was 8, but I have no memory of my first project. I have a stronger memory of my grandmother teaching me to embroider (not sure of the age) and embroidering bunnies on a pillow case.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Self taught - no one in my family knitted or crocheted- they all sewed. My hubby brought me a learn to crochet book for lefties about 40 years ago and it's been uphill from there. 
.


----------



## usafwife (Feb 16, 2012)

I taught myself to knit after graduating high school. Neither my mother or grandmother are what you would call "crafty," their talents lie in cooking and mothering.  

I really wanted to teach myself something, so I picked knitting. My first project was a horrendously ugly scarf made from a yarn I somehow thought was pretty at the time. I don't have it anymore LOL.


----------



## sand (Sep 13, 2011)

My dad his brother was in the war and knitted his socks and he show my dad he never knitted but showed me how to K and p I knit a hat for my dad and he alway sad he loved it


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Even though I had two crafty grandmothers (one knit, one did crochet) I taught myself from a book when I was about fourteen. My first three projects were a multi-colored scarf (nice), a sweater (hideous because of poor choice of materials), and a shawl in which the stitches got so tight they bent the heck out of the needles.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

My mother-in-law taught me to knit, a dish cloth was the project.She never really learned to read a pattern. At that point she would examine something and figure out how it was done. I taught myself to read a pattern which inspired her to learn to read a pattern. So we each learned something.


----------



## amanda81164 (Apr 24, 2012)

My mother taught me to knit right-handed, even though I'm left-handed, hence I'm not very fast. The first thing I remember knitting was a stripey fish, in various shades of blue and green. I don't remember sewing it up, so it was probably never completed. i love your recollection "thegrape".


----------



## Carol V (Jan 13, 2013)

I had rheumatic fever when I was six. At the time, in addition to antibiotics, they restricted your activity for several weeks to prevent heart valve damage. Grandma taught me how to knit, and boy, was she strict about it. Any time I made a mistake, I had to rip all of it out and start all over again. My first project was a garter stitch scarf, about four inches wide, and grubby and pilled from all the unraveling and reworking. After all that frustration, I'm really surprised I fell in love with knitting, but I did.

The absolute ugliest sweater I ever made was one with an intarsia scotty dog on it for my sister, she has always had scotties and fell in love with the pattern. I hated every stitch I knitted for that sweater. Nevertheless, she loves it!


----------



## Frog Empress (Dec 18, 2012)

I learned to knit while living in a homeless shelter 2 yrs. ago. A wonderful ung man in a wheelchair was knitting in the lobby one day and i mentioned I always wanted to knit. He said he would teach me. I saved up enough money to buy a pair of #8 needles and a skein of yarn. We sat in that lobby everyday for over a month, knitting and talking. When the shelter workers found out what we were doing they found a large storage container of needles and yarns and gave it to use. We sat together several months making scarves for the shelter clients. 
My first project was a St. stitch scarf in bright red.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

What a fantastic story! My first knitting lessons were from a woman who was married to my father's best friend. My father and I would go over to his friend's house and the guys would disappear into the garage or the target range and start talking about cars and guns and other "manly" things topics that are dead boring to a eleven year old girl, so Betty would find things to entertain me with. One of them was knitting. The other was "Gone with the Wind"- both the book and the movie. Gave up knitting for about 15 years, rediscovered it about 3 years ago when my husband lost a job. kept me from going crazy with worry.


----------



## Tammy (Jan 26, 2011)

My grandma taught me the basic chain stitch in crochet when I was young I never did much with it tho then when I was off work for health issues my sister in law taught me the basic knit stitch and I made a scarf that winter I went back to work for a couple more years then was wrote off again for lymphedema but now permanately disabled. I've picked up my knitting again and with help of youtube videos I've also started more crocheting. Been knitting since 2005 and recently 2010. I like doing both but crocheting does go faster for me dad brings my yarn home for me to keep me busy LOL and it to keeps me from going crazy trying to stay elevated all the time...


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

I taught myself to knit while I was in college. 
I don't remember my first project, but I remember making a lot of Christmas presents with my knitting. Then-DH and I were poor graduate students so not a lot of money to spend. I scoured the 5 and 10 cent stores for yarn on sale. I remember making hats, scarfs, mittens and throw pillow covers.
This past November (2012) I was helping my sister with a garage sale. She brought out and wore a stocking cap that I had made her some 40 years ago. It was a hoot!
I taught myself to sew while in college, too.


----------



## RebeccaVM (Aug 14, 2012)

I taught myself to crochet 44 years ago when I was 12. My mom and dad were going out, leaving me with my younger brother to watch. She handed me a ball of yarn, a crochet hook and a book. By the time she got home I was hooked!! In 2011 I made 13 afghans!!!

I learned to sew in home economics in 7th grade and because I was 5'll' in the 70's I made almost all my own clothes, I sew for my grand daughters now. I also alter wedding dresses, bridesmaid dress, and prom dresses. 

But 3 years ago when I lost my job I began to teach myself to knit. I had always wanted to make a sweater. My first project after doing 3 scarves was a hoodie sweater for my son. He loves it, but does not get cold enough in Florida for him to wear it. Anyway I am getting better at it...everyday is an adventure.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

I taught myself..and my funny thing now is when it said increase I just split the yarn in the stitch in 2...and a scarf that went on forever cause i didn't know how to stop...that was 50 years ago...quit trying...but picked up crochet when i was a teen..can master it pretty good...now teaching myself to knit with modernization....you tube...books and this forum...Love it....


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

I taught myself from a book in the 70's. I knitted a sweater and ran out of yarn so I ripped out the sleeve and added a stripe about two inches wide. My daughter took the sweater after I had warn it and she loved it. I don't know if she still has it but I will have to ask her. I went on to knit a coat and two afgans one for my first child and also one for my mom. I still have the coat and the afgan I gave to my mother. For 30 years I did not knit but started again 7 years ago. I am hooked for the rest of my days.


----------



## myroxi (Sep 9, 2012)

My mum taught me to knit when I was very young..3 or 4. I am a natural left hander but because I was taught at such a young age by a right hander, I knit right handed.I remember making a lot of little swatches with scraps of wool in garter stitch, stockingette stitch and ribbing. 
My first proper project was a little dolly's dress. That was 54 years ago. 
I am now in the process of trying to teach myself how to crochet. Now that is a work in progress! I often wish I had paid more attention to my mum's crochet work. She did it beautifully, but she did it right handed.


----------



## Harmonysunrise (Jan 12, 2013)

A lady that use to live across the street from me taught me how to crochet. I think the first thing I made was a hat but really can't remember. After I mastered that I decided I liked the look of knitting much better so I bought a how to book and taught myself to knit. I was a stay at home Mom until my youngest was in 8th grade and we only had one car at that time so I needed something to do to keep myself from going stir crazy after all the housework was done until the kids got home from school. So I took up knitting. Use to love to make baby items. Then I went to work and put the needles down for years and years, until I retired last year and my GD wanted to to make her a crocheted Occy (that's a Snork, remember them?) that got the passion going again. Haven't put them down yet, and have learned so much I didn't know thanks to all of the wonderful people here at KP.


----------



## colonialcrafter (Nov 7, 2012)

My Mother taught me to crochet when I was little, I taught myself how to knit. Have to admit that the things I have crocheted in the last 65 years have probably been more successful than what I knit, though I find both to be relaxing and fun.


----------



## dkwolf (Oct 26, 2012)

Let's see, most likely the person who taught me my first craft was my mom; she's a pretty crafty lady. It might have been using popsicle sticks, string, and construction paper. I'm not sure, as it would have been prior to kindergarten.

As far as repeated craft skill that I use often, it'd have to be my mom teaching me to crochet when I was about six or seven. There were no patterns that we used. She taught me using an aluminum Boye hook {probably a size H} and whatever yarn was handy {was Red Heart around then? it would have been the mid~70s}. She taught me to do a chain, single, half double, double {US terms}, a granny square {in the round}, popcorn, and the ripple. I'm sure she also taught me some other things about yarn and crochet that I don't remember at the moment.

About the same time, I remember embroidering with her. And baking, I did lots of cakes and cookies and quick breads {tea breads}. Somewhere in there, I got one of those hotpad looms that were square and you used sock loops on them. And we made shrinky~dinks and sun~catchers in the oven. I've not even thought of shrinky~dinks in decades! And I vaguely remember making these vases with masking tape, crayons, and markers.

Oh! And for awhile I made wishing wells with clothes pins and baby food jars and sold them. Dude, I don't even have one of those anymore. Probably cuz I thought I could always make another. I think I remember how to do it, but...it's been more than a few years since I tried!

I'd have to say that mom is definitely the crafter in our family. She did pottery, soaps, sewing, dolls, etc. She now teaches basket weaving in this area, at schools, community centers, and art councils. She also makes beautiful quilts.

I do mostly yarn oriented crafts, like crochet, knitting, and loom knitting. I'm not nearly as crafty as she is, tho. But the stuff that I do, I enjoy and that's what counts. Right? Right!


----------



## Christi (Feb 3, 2011)

My MIL taught me how to knit and my first project was a "Knitted Babe" by Claire Garland.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

My dear aunt taught me to crochet 43 yrs ago. First project was a scarf for my then toddler daughter. I taught myself to knit, but not only rudimentary and learned embroidery on my own also. Now taking knitting lessons to improve my skills. Took a quilting class to learn the basics.


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

My aunt taught me to crochet granny squares in 1959. I was 10 years old. At that time my dad was having cancer surgery and I would sit in the hospital room with him and crochet. He was 54 then and lived to a wonderful old age of 97.


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

My maternal grandmother taught me to crochet after she got tired of being asked to crochet edgings on the many bureau scarves, table covers, etc., that I embroidered. I don't really remember the lessons, but I guess she must have been a good teacher - for many years I did no crocheting, but when I picked it up again, it was like I'd never stopped. I taught myself to knit with the help of a Columbia-Minerva book, that I have to this day.


----------



## Glo 54 (Oct 25, 2012)

My mum taught me to knit over 50 years ago. my first project was a pair of mittens which I still have and still wear to this day.


----------



## Alina.Jeanluc2 (Dec 22, 2011)

I essentially taught myself everything from sewing to quilling, etc. However, when it comes to knitting I was taught the basics by my English teacher in Freshman or Sophmore year of high school. My first project was a scarf. It went super wavy, I despised it, and it got turned into a purse which I barely ever use cause the strap I made is falling apart. Ever since that project I have essentially taken off on my own with knitting. For crocheting, my mom taught me the basics of how to work the yarn but I hold the hook weird so it hurt. I didn't crochet for a few years but I figured out how to make it work and now I go back and forth between the two. I don't honestly remember what my first project was.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

My Great Aunt taught me to knit when I was five,i made a pin cushion,i have been knitting ever since.


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

I was taught to crochet by a fellow employee at a pipe and well fitting company I worked for some 45 years ago. My first project was a ripple afghan. Then two years ago I was taught to knit by a wonderful lady named Jane from my SNB group and my first project was a three strand scarf. I will always remember these great ladies and the crafts they taught me!


----------



## ole chook (May 17, 2011)

My Aunty taught me how to knit by teaching me how to knit Gonks


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

I taught myself how to crochet 46 years ago when I was 13. I remember it took FOREVER just to learn how to make a chain! Once I began to understand it more, I made a granny square purse that I was so proud of. I couldn't sew, so my mother lined it and put a zipper in for me. I then made a vest out of the same granny squares as my purse. To this day I remember the colors I used for that...peach, coral, and ivory Red Heart. After that, I made a lot of scarves and blankets through the years but never anymore clothes.

I always thought knitting looked too hard, but decided to give it a try about 3 years ago; haven't stopped since. A friend taught me how to cast on, and do the knit stitch. Once I was comfortable with that, she taught me how to purl. YouTube has taught me everything else about knitting, even how to bind off. My first projects with knitting were scarves.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

My dear mother taught me to knit. I wasn't quite four years old and it was in the years immediately following the second World War. Knitting materials were very restricted and my hands were small so I began using four-ply black yarn and double-pointed needles because these were sufficiently short. I loved knitting and do soto this day. I taught myself to crochet using the instructions in 'Golden Hands' a craft magazine published first in the 1970s. My crochet technique looks strange and awkward as I hold the hook and the work in my right hand. Nevertheless, the pattern looks the same as when made by people who crochet in the traditional style. The stories on this thread link all of us through our common interests. Long may we prosper


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

When I was 13 I had a Big Sister and it is she who taught me how to knit. The item was an ascot that pulled through an opening.


----------



## andreah (Apr 27, 2011)

I vaguely remember my mother teaching me to knit all though it could have been my grandmother. I made a sample square and proudly showed my teacher in school who brushed me off by saying 'what a nice purse'. Grandma then taught/encouraged all crafts such as crocheting (I'm lousy at it...make knots) and sewing and embroidery. I'm self taught in Counted Cross Stitch. This saved my sanity during my daughters puberty/adolescence and my walls are still decorated with the results of hours spacing out everything but the patterns.
Now I knit exclusivly as I can not see the cxs graph and cloth. When I retired I needed something to fill my time so knitting fit the bill along with making gifts possible for those who happen by! 
I couldn't really choose a favorite because all were my favorite at the time I did them.
I used to be a pretty good cook when I had more than two people to cook for. Unfortunately, diabetes has curtailed my enjoyment in eating my "cooking craft"


----------



## gailshirley (Sep 8, 2012)

i got books and taught myself to knit and crochet 40 years ago when my first son was born.all the clothes for baby boys were blue . i wanted bright colours .so i learned to knit then bought an old sewing machine and the first project was purple and yellow striped top and a pair of pair of paisley pants.


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

Mother and grandmother who lived with us....first project,cuddlespun yarn knitted slippers///self taught crocheter


----------



## brendurham (Dec 14, 2012)

I think I learned to knit at school, I can remember knitting a jumper with a great deal of help from my teacher. Not sure where or when I learned to crochet. Old age tends to dull the memory. I knit and crochet for many years. In the 70s I took on a Phildar franchise in Durham city UK which did quite well for a while. I believe the last thing I knit was a jacket for my grandson when he was about two years old, he's twelve now. I never ever saw him wear that jacket so I gave up. I lost my husband two years ago and have recently moved to Lancashire to be near my daughter and decided to knit her a hat and hand warmers for Xmas so now I'm back into it and enjoying it.


----------



## astrobasil (Aug 13, 2011)

My father taught me to knit in the 1960's. His father, who was a merchant seaman and made all his own seafaring gansies, taught him and his other five brothers when they were small boys in Southampton! 

My father went on to become a doctor and was much in demand as a neat stitcher of wounds in the local area, despite having big clumsy looking man hands! He also made me and my three sisters all our beautiful 2 ply school jumpers - still have a photographs - we always looked "well turned out"!


----------



## WendyPolk (Nov 11, 2012)

My Mommom taught me to crochet, along with my mother. The first think I crocheted was a belt, all double and single crochet. Mommom taught me to knit. It was a black halter top with white edging. I chose that because my sister, 6 years older than myself, was knitting one. I only had one mistake and she had eleven! Heheheheheh! I still love that I could do it better thatn she could. Mom taught me to sew. I taught myself embroidery, crewel and counted cross-stitch and Macrame. Then there was wathercolor painting, candle-making, sculpting out of sculpty (I think that is what it was or is called) which you bake in the oven. I would still like to try pottery. I love my crafts. Oh yes! Beading! Like beading. So much of this I will be able to take up again when I get my glasses next month! (Its been 6 years since my last eye exam).

Wendy


----------



## leo56 (Oct 29, 2012)

My Father was in the Air Force, we were stationed in England, first on a base then we were in North Wembly. I sat and watched my Mother and her new best friend, Mrs. Starr have coffee and knit. I taught myself and then my Mom saw me attemping scarfs and such so she took pity on me and taught me the right way to do it. I'm 56 and I'd have to say that was 40 to 45 years ago. I've knitted off and on since. I learned crochet, don't like it as much, all kinds of needle work from Mom. Knitting does sooth the savage beast called boredom.


----------



## WendyPolk (Nov 11, 2012)

Please forgive the typos! I've been awake all night. (again!)

Wendy


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

My mum taught me to knit so it was probably a scarf project in garter stitch, which no doubt I never finished! I did knit myself a chunky cardi - using the same pattern but different colour to one my mum was also knitting. It came out too big and my sewing up left a lot to be desired. I don't believe I ever wore it. I did then go on to knit lots of baby things for my younger sister when she was having her first baby - matinee jackets, jumper and matching little hat and little cardi's. They came out well.


----------



## hollysgran (Jun 17, 2012)

I remember going home from school at a very early age telling my mother that I was going to be taught to knit. She immediately started to teach me and by the time the knitting lesson came around I could already do it. I was such a show off. The first thing I knitted was a pot holder. I learned to crochet many years later when I worked at a day centre for the elderly. I was taught by one of the old ladies to make granny squares. Some of which have turned into cot and pram blankets for grandchildren. My daughter showed me the way to do counted cross stitch and this is something I really love to do. I learned to sew when my best friend and I needed lots of dresses to go to the weekly dances. I still have a sewing machine but these days it is limited to curtains and cushions.


----------



## Shamrock (Jan 17, 2011)

I took classes being offered by a local store many moons ago. We learned a square in class (different stitches) and made another one during the week. At the end of the classes, I joined my squares (done in a pale yellow) and had a cute baby blanket which came in handy since my first baby was born that October. While on maternity leave, I made 3 Christmas stockings for our first Christmas as a family which I still put out every Christmas. I did make my second child an identical one 2 years later.


----------



## nemcfo (Jul 29, 2012)

My mother taught me to knit, crochet, sew, needlepoint, wallpaper etc etc. She was very gifted with her hands. The first project I remember knitting was a cabled tennis sweater for a high school boyfriend. Not an easy project for a beginner. The sleeves came down to his knees! For some reason, I've never forgotten that project.


----------



## maggie68 (Apr 28, 2012)

My Mum taught me how to knit, and the first project that I knitted was a jumper with a FairIsle yoke, and I have just gone on and on,, happy knitting xx

and my first self taught Crochet item was a blanket which consisted of various coloured wools, and it was just one giant square that when finally finished went across our double bed twice,,


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

I am a leftie but a right-handed knit thrower, I crochet left-handed. My mom, who could knit and sew beautifully, taught me to knit at 4 and as another leftie, she said it makes life easier to knit right handed. My first project was a yellow doll-sweater, which came out rather nice. My paternal nan taught me how to crochet at 5 and I still have the little doily I made. The love of all hand-crafts must be genetic, because all mom's and dad's sisters are/were good knitters. Cannot imagine a day without some knit or crochet work. I also paint and do other crafts. After 60 years I still enjoy creating things with my hands. I think this year I'll try the continental style in knitting.


----------



## Billykins (Jun 6, 2012)

My Mum taught me to knit when I was around 7 years old, she cast on 12 stitches and I did o lovely "holey" scarf. I also remember watching her darn my dads socks (they were wool then and I still have some of the darning yarn from her work basket. ) she taught me and I would sit with her darning socks quite happily with Mum but I would finish mine off by stitching a button in the middle !!! Must have been really uncomfortable!!!! No she would sit when I had gone to bed and unpick my nice neat work


----------



## knezmom (Aug 21, 2012)

My grandmother taught me to knit when I was about 6 or 7. I made a scarf for one of my stuffed animals, which I still have! I've picked it up and stopped a few times over the years. Three years ago my youngest daughter begged me to learn how to knit. I retaught myself (thank goodness for youtube!). I "forced" my older daughter to learn too. Now she's the knitter of the two and she recently taught herself to crochet and she's so much better than me at it (she's 15).


----------



## bizzielizzie (Dec 9, 2012)

my granny taught me the basics of knitting and crochet. She then gave me a single bedsock as she had lost one and asked me if I could copy it - which I did. I still use the pattern now. Am I glad I was taught these crafts - not only do they keep me awake watching TV, but they also earn me a little pocket money too!


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

My mother taught me to crochet when I was a child. She was left handed and so am I. Every spring (not sure why spring) we started another lace doily pattern with fine crochet thread. I don't think we ever finished one! I taught myself to knit, right handed.


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

I learned to knit during WWII, in Girl Scouts. We cast on 36 stitches and knit khaki green squares to be sewn together as blankets for the wounded. Don't remember the size needles I think it was 8 or ten.


----------



## Ronique (Jan 5, 2013)

My mother taught me to knit when I must have been about 5. I'd knit a strip of garter-stitch, she would fold it and sew one edge together, help me make 'ties' and when it was finished, I'd be taken down to the local hospital to pick out which baby would wear the bonnet! This was back in the '60s, in a little village called Mzimba in Nyasaland (now Malawi). I've no idea how many of these bonnets I made! My mother also taught me the very basics of crochet around the same time.


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

Brown Owl taught me to knit, to get the knitting badge we had to turn a sock heel. I was fascinated by how the geometry worked.

This was in the 1940s, I went on to knit balaclavas for soldiers.

My mother knitted lovely fair isle berets to sell, from pulled out wool. She made all our clothes and taught me, she made crochet 'lace' curtains and taught me that too. I made dresses for a neighbour and our girl, a beautiful granny square jacket until the moth got at it. Of course I knitted our children's woolies, including an enormous Kaffe Fassett coat for a son when he was a student he was so proud of it.

Only one of our eleven grandchildren has asked me to teach him to knit, he resented his brother doing something he couldn't. But how boring - a garter stitch scarf!

Spouse's mother was a tailor and he learned that from her, also knitting but I had to teach him crochet He taught himself tatting but I became fed up of doilies. It would be nice if he made pillowcase edgings.


----------



## Linda888 (Mar 6, 2012)

I taught myself how to hand knit when i was about 14 years old. We were poor, but i saved and saved for a pair of needles and yarn. I made an afghan. It took forever. I only knew how to do the knit stitch, purl stitch, cast on and off. It was the only thing i ever knit when i was young. My sister however taught me how to crochet when i was 16. It was another afghan, a wave pattern or something. I was hooked with crocheting and never knit again until i discovered this site and Gypsycream's bear patterns.


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

Learned to knit from my mother she knit a lot and at about age 9-10 not well but at 13-14 got into it more and got better made mittens took me a while to do, and some other things forget now what but small things at 20 a group I belonged to was making an afghan strips and needed knitter's so I did one and kept at knitting it ever since . After my grand mother got tired of doing shell edgings for me on things I knit she sat me down and taught me to do them I was in my 30's .I taught my self to do crewel embroidery same grandmother taught me to do regular embroidery as a child of 7-8. I learned to sew in home Ec in 7th grade taught my self quilting in my 50's like to have projects to do now crochet lap robes for charity and some things like place mats out of the chunky yarns. Will use left overs people give me of yarns some cut in lengths for what ever project and they feel are useless I tie them all together and made some table toppers crocheted those look different but I like the longer ends not to long on them and varied colors together brighten a room up never waste any yarns. like crocheting now more than knitting moves along faster. .


----------



## carrad47 (Nov 29, 2012)

My Mom taught me to knit when I was quite young-I can't remember my first project. We learned to crochet together years later from a book .


----------



## kristym (Nov 21, 2011)

My Nonna taught me to knit mittens w/o a pattern on 4 needles. Then my Swedish Gramma taught me to do it the euro way - much faster.
The first thing I made on my own was a pair of mittens for my Dad who was 6'3" and had huge feet and hands. They were green with a yellow striped cuff...and they came out HUGE all right-the size of ping pong paddles, but he wore them when shoveling snow LOL.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

I am self taught in both knitting and crocheting from books 45+ years ago. My mom and grandmother were both seamstresses, which I did learn from them. My mom was also into fabric painting, kind of like embroidery but with paint in tubes. Anyone remember Tri Chem? I wonder if they're still around. My daughter has my mom's most industrious project, a bed spead with a huge colorful peacock in the center and a boarder of vines and flowers. Hey, it was done in the 60's what can I say. My mom loved it as does my daughter who is a flower child at heart.

My first project was crochet, a doily. Wouldn't you know I'd choose about the hardest, most time consuming thing as a beginner. But it taught me patience and perseverance and I still have that doily.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

My grandmother taught me how to knit Continental style. I was seven or eight and don't remember my first project. In college, I retaught myself to "throw" because the other women who were "throwing" looked so graceful. I found that when I learned that, my tension cleaned up. After knitting for many years, I finally figured out why my stitches were twisted; it was the way I was purling.


----------



## Shelly51 (Dec 29, 2012)

I learned to knit in Girl Scouts. I think I was about 9. And my mom taught me to sew very young too.


----------



## Wannabe knitter (Aug 1, 2012)

Here is a link to a video and photos about me learning to knit 2 1/2 years ago in Norway.

http://www.wannabeknitter.blogspot.com/2011/12/introduction.html?m=1


----------



## NancySB (Dec 22, 2012)

I learned to knit in 5th grade at the knitting department in a store. Mrs. Lovelace was her name and it was an emerald green sweater. My mother would drop my 3 sisters off on Saturdays.


----------



## Lemonstarburst (Jul 24, 2011)

I taught myself to knit five yrs ago this month. Took longer than usual as I don't learn manual jobs well by reading about it. My first project was a basket weave scarf. I vaguely recall a Sunday school teacher teaching our class to crochet when I was 11 or 12. Never did anything with it til yrs later when my dd wanted me to learn so that I could help her learn! LoL. It came back like gangbusters.


----------



## Lemonstarburst (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh and today, in fact, I'm taking a class on how to knit with beads. Never stop learning, right?


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

My moms best friend (well, I call her my aunt Mary because we're so close) taught me how to knit about 2 1/2 years ago while we were camping. I remember sitting out in the camping chair in the cool fall weather as the colorful leaves fell around me while I knitted my first ever project, a dishcloth


----------



## josette (Jul 6, 2012)

Mom was an avid knitter. She taught me how to knit at around 7 or 8, but she didn't always have extra supplies for me so I knitted barbie scarves with toothpicks & thread. I never stopped knitting and around the age of 23 a co worker taught me how to crochet. It was funny because even though she taught me she would always ask me questions about patterns. I caught on fairly quick and was able to understand them better then her.


----------



## ARANEA (Dec 13, 2012)

I was taught how to knit at the YWCA when I was ten years old. During the summer months when I was off from school we had to go somewhere while my mother was working. So I picked knitting and my younger sister choose to sewing. When I started my first job out of high school, in a beauty salon as they were called at the time the senior clients continued to teach me knew stitches each week with a ball of string and two pencils from the front desk. I'd go home and do my homework and they'd correct and teach an additional stitch as the weeks went by. At the time I didn't realize how valuable the lessons would be.


----------



## pattio (Oct 19, 2012)

A friend of mine taught me to knit years ago in my 20's. That Year everyone got knitted slippers for Christmas,. Put it aside for many years but now I am knitting my first pair of socks. One completed and working on the second one. Next will be two at a time socks and a sweater top down - a first for me. I so enjoy this site and am learning much from all the wonderful and talented Ladies here.


----------



## knittingflo (Nov 26, 2012)

My mother taught me to knit when I was 4, way back in 1935. My first serious project was a k2 P2 ribbed vest when I started school aged 5. I was the only one in the class who could knit. I haven't stopped since. Great website thanks.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

My mother gave knitting classes and I attended only to meet new friends and drink coffee -- a chance to have a couple of hours of free time away from raising 3 little ones. No way was I interested in learning to knit. All her students' first project was a sweater. By watching and listening to my new friends, I learned but had no intention of knitting a sweater. I knitted a round baby blanket in garter stitch. At least I knew how to knit but didn't really start knitting a lot and building a stash until my retirement 30 years later -- which was about 15 years ago.


----------



## pates25414 (Sep 5, 2012)

I just wanted to say what an incredibly beautiful picture.


----------



## Birgit0lsen55 (May 5, 2012)

I was lucky that my grandmother taught me how to embroider when I was only 6 years old and it went from there. Then it was knitting and then how to crochet and sewing. The other grandmother taught me how to cook. Later in life I took my degree in teaching and continued to pass my skils on to others.These days it's just a hobby most of the time as I work on the ambulances full time.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

I remember watching "Grandma Here" (who lived with us) always knitting in her rocker by the fire, and as a young child of about 3 I thought that you just had to hit the needles together with a piece of yarn in the middle. I pestered and pestered to try, and of course, without any tuition, couldn't make it work!
I think it must have been Mum who showed me how to make stitches, but I do clearly remember being taught to knit at Primary school. We all learned even the boys, and the idea was to knit a garter stitch square to make into something useful - a needle case or a pot holder etc., or if you were good at it and had enough wool, a scarf. As you can imagine, these first efforts at such a young age were not rectangular, but I did start to make other things based on straight knitting ( no patterns) such as a muff, which I lined with an old piece of blanket, and hung on what would now be an I-cord (made using a cotton spool with 4 nails at one end, and a very fine short DPN)
Crochet was taught to me by "Grandma Manchester" my Mums Mum. She was a very skilled craftswoman, and also did Tatting, which I never tried. She knitted lots of clothes for us, without patterns, just measured us up. I still have a 60s style shawl of crocheted flowers that she made me, although it has become rather felted over the years. The very best thing she made me was a gorgeous crocheted dress with a silk slip to wear beneath it. It was of a modest length not a mini! I can't remember what happened to it, perhaps I gave it to my younger sister, but I now regret not keeping it.


----------



## sophie11 (Nov 22, 2011)

In the 70's a lady moved close to me who was from London. She would knit one or two pair of mittens a day. She taught my friend and I to knit like her. English throw I believe. First project was mittens on dpn. Not knowing any better friend and I both made some barbie clothes for our girls for Christmas.
I remember we would sit for hours and not say a word, just knit. Our next project was a poncho for our daughters. That seemed so easy after the barbie clothes. I am still knitting but no more barbie clothes.


----------



## Geeda602 (Apr 3, 2012)

I was taught to knit in 1946 while in the Girl Scouts, we made squares in all different colors. The scout leaders sewed them into lap throws for the injured soldiers at Fort Hamilton Hospital in Brooklyn NY. Years later my wonderful MIL taught me to knit more than squares and rectangles.


----------



## WelshWooly (Jul 4, 2012)

I was about 5 years old when my Grrandmother taught me how to knit and crochet. After 58 years I can't remember my first project unless it was the start of what we call a blanket, now called an afagan, wich was basically a gigantic granny square. I remember finishing one when I was around 7. As for knitting I have no memory of knitting any thing until I joined my Grandmother and mother in the seemingly never ending task of keeping 4 people warn in winter. Mam and Gran tackled the big bits of jumpers and cardigans while I started on the sleeves. I was slower than my elders but since Mam was also taught by Gran (her mother) our style and tension was the same. I was a young teenager by then and I must have done scarves and dolls clothes but I can't remember them


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Good afternoon from snowy London. My mum was in hospital for surgery when I was about 5 & dad taught me to knit. In those days the needles were metal & mum was annoyed as my "acidy" fingers stained her needles!! It was great when plastic needles came on the market. While my dad never did any actual knitting he used to do a row of crochet around the edge cof the vests which mum made for us. I learned more knitting at school especially when a temporary teacher arrived when I was about 11 She taught us lots of different patterns for our"sample" book, she taught us to knit bootees & socks including turning the heel. My mum knew some of the stitches so would augment the teaching. I self taught embroidery when a young teenager, gave the cushion cover to my 95 year old grandfather. When I was doing my last night duty before I qualified as a nurse I self-taught crochet & made a lovely very thick sleeveless waistcoat. After I graduated I made my one & only afghan- double size. Haven't crocheted since! I have made numerous aran jumpers , cardigans + cushion covers and other knitting over the years but none of late. Any day now must take the needles up again thanks to discovering this excellent forum.


----------



## Nana Pamela (Nov 14, 2012)

I was taught to knit at about 10 years in the early fifties by my father - he didn't knit himself (my mother made all my cardigans/jumpers) but could turn his hand to a lot of things. I made a set of 4 egg cosies in emerald green and pale yellow stripes (!!!) with pompoms on the top, for my knitting badge at Brownies/Guides. I passed with flying colours - proably the best knitting I have ever done!!!


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

I taught myself to crochet when I was 20. Ponchos for children had just become a fashion item for children, and I wanted one for my 18 month old daughter. So I bought a pattern and made her one. I still have that pattern today and she is 47 next month. When I was 5 1/2 years old I wanted a knitting kit for christmas, and got one. With a little help from my mum I learned to knit in a few weeks. That was 60 years ago now.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

When I was a very little girl, about 5 years old, my next door neighbor was teaching my mom to knit, and I wanted to learn too. So she taught me, too! My first project was on very large needles, using leftover peach yarn from the sweater she was making her own daughter. It was a blanket for my Barbie doll! I was so proud of it!


----------



## senia (Dec 11, 2011)

My maternal grandmmother taught me ot knit, she must have done it so she could continue qith her quilting.I made knittens,st age 5 there must have beed a lot of help from her. Don't remember much about it except I was so very, very proud of them


----------



## KarenLeigh (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm sure I was a pre-teen or younger when my Aunt (a very devout religious lady) "recruited" me to knit bandages to be sent to a leper colony. Just long scarf-like strips of garter stitch using some special yarn she provided (cotton, perhaps?). I probably thought this was somewhat boring and thankless, but I stuck with it to please my Aunt and did feel like I was making a contribution.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

I learned to knit from a book at about age 10....I knitted a practice piece that I used as a blanket for a doll. A couple years later I knit a toddler's sweater and I made it as close to the instructions as possible........so it is very short and wide, lol. I didn't know that I could adjust the measurements, I thought I had to go EXACTLY by the pattern, lol. I gave it to my little brother and after he was older my mom gave it back to me and I still have it.


----------



## Tanglewoodfarm (Nov 22, 2011)

When I was in elementary school in Bavaria, all girls were required to learn to knit, so our teacher taught the knitting. Well, I was the only one in my class who continually failed miserably at this "art", and I never finished a project while my classmates were racking up one project after another. My teacher finally gave up on me, and I so hated knitting from that experience that I never picked up a knitting needle again until I got my alpacas at age 63. It was then that I decied I HAD to learn so that I could do somethng with my animals' fiber. 

I joined a class that was arranged by the person from whom I bought my first three alpacas. Mary taught that class and she inspired me. To this day, Mary and a group of her followers kmeet once a week to knit, and she still helps us all out with any knitting project. We also solve many of the world's problems while we knit, and laugh a great deal. Sometimes, the knitting takes a back seat and the two hours are up before we realize it. I hate missing even one session, and am still learning new things. We share patterns, inspire each other with projects, and bring new techniques and crafts to the group whenever we find them.


----------



## doris bergemann (Jun 8, 2012)

I was in my late 20's, and my sister-in-law was knitting mittens for her children. I wanted to learn how. So I bought 2 sets of DP needles, yes 2 sets because she used 5 to knit. So off I went to knit. She was Norwegien. That's how I learned, Made 2 sets of mittens for each of mine, in different colors in case 1 was lost they would still have 3 left. She made them so you could wear them with either hand. I made that pattern . Even made them for me for years. I still have a pair of checkered ones from my daughter who was a baby at the time. She is gone for many years, and when I look at them I really miss her. She learned how in Norway as a child. I'm not a good writer, so fill in the spaces. :thumbup:


----------



## LakeLady8186 (Jun 18, 2011)

My Grandmother tried to teach me to crochet -- but I strangled the thread until it died.  Years later, about 50 years, a Church near us offered knitting classes. Two people showed up, me and the instructor. She has become a friend over the last two years as she has taught me to knit. We began over a washcloth and I have just finished a lace shawl.


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

I was taught to knit in Brownies way back in 1960. We each made a knitted square that was sent to GS Headquarters to be sewn into a blanket to be given to one of our disabled soldiers in the VA hosp.


----------



## josephinemiller (Jul 12, 2012)

My mother taught me how to knit on a day I was home from school because of illness. She let me pick my own pattern and my own yarn. Boy, oh boy was I excited! What I ended up having after all was said and done was the ugliest bright pink pullover sweater I have ever seen. Most beginner knitters start out with scarves, pot holders, etc. Not me, no I had to start with a woman's sweater. I never wore it! It was really BAD.


----------



## Teriwm (Jun 18, 2012)

My great aunt taught me how to knit, righty even though we are both lefties, when I was in first grade, it was a green headband which looked awful on but I wore anyway. My grandma taught me to cook when I was four, by the time I was seven I was doing most of the cooking as my mom was working full time and was an awful cook. My step mom taught me and my step sister to embroider when I was in second grade, we worked on jeans, that was in 1966 and that was a big fad.


----------



## rozriley (Nov 24, 2012)

I love all the stories... My mum taught me how to knit and I believe my first project was a scarf; not sure what colour because my mum always use to undo old jumpers etc. to make things with. My aunty use to crochet all the time and it took my interest too so I taught myself how to crochet from a very big craft book that my mum bought me for Christmas.


----------



## elsiemarley (Jul 27, 2012)

Largely self taught as a child. At a company Christmas party I was the oldest child, and Santa brought me a child's knitting kit. I was about 9 - all the other children were still playing on the floor. I delved into the kit right at the party, following the diagrams and taught myself to cast on plus basic knit and pearl stitches, but don't think I ever really made anything. A couple years latter my grandmother showed me basic crochet stitches and that re-awoke my interest in using yarn. Knitting kit long gone except for needles -- I refreshed my 
skills folowing diagrams in the 1950 version of World Book Encyclopedia and with no patterns designed and knit/crochets things for my dolls. My first doll house rug -- crocheted, turned into a hat because I didn't know to increase as I went around -- I figured it out so the bump that was the middle of the rug had a nice brim and fit the Tony Doll perfectly! I just fiddled around experimenting and didn't do anything serious till I was in college when I decided to gift my parents with an afghan -- cables and YO diamond shaped patterns -- Ambitious I realize now. That year I also knit myself a sweater in a hounds tooth check and argyle socks for a friend. By then I was a confirmed knitter. The fun part is that when my parents died, the afgan, perfectly cared for over the years, came back to me. It's now over 50 years old, so guess it can be called an heirloom.


----------



## Mpetrueng (Mar 28, 2011)

What is a Gonk??


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

WendyPolk said:


> Please forgive the typos! I've been awake all night. (again!)
> 
> Wendy


Oh poor you! Insomnia? I suffer from it too. A right nuisance as you feel so awful the next day. :-( :-(


----------



## cjustice (Jan 17, 2013)

My grandmother taught me first to knit when I was quite young probably about 7 and I remember working on a rectangle piece that never became any thing. At about 12, she was crocheting shawls which I loved! I asked her to make me one, but instead she taught me how. I do remember finishing it. Not long after, I became more interested in boys and didn't crochet again until about age 20. Crocheted for many years, always admiring knit patterns and about age 28 decided to relearn knitting from a book and have been knitting and crocheting ever since. Knitting saves lives!


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

Self taught on both knitting and crocheting. First knitting project was a sweater from a kit. Got stuck at the neck, and my neighbor finished it for me. It was too small and I never could wear it. First crochet project was an afghan, also from a kit. Took me forever with lots and lots of mistakes and frogging. However, I really liked the pattern and since have made 9 of them.


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

I remember when I was a small child that I had a toy Yogi Bear. If you recall, he had a little friend called Boo Boo. Well mum decided to knit Boo Boo to go with my Yogi but she ran out of yarn. Consequently poor Boo Boo never got his legs knitted for him but I loved him anyway!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## navigator (Dec 18, 2012)

My mother taught me to knit. She would cast on and bind off for me, and I would knit scarves. Lots of them. That seemed to satisfy my knitting urges when I was a kid. I had no greater ambitions at the time. I lost my mom at 17. After that, I taught myself to cast on and bind off and all the rest that I wish I had had the time to learn from her. I also taught myself to crochet so that I could make an afghan to win over my boyfriend's mother. I remember it was a kit, with ugly green yarn. I never finished it....but I learned to crochet! In later years I learned a lot from co-workers on the night shift at the hospital where I worked. More recently, I've learned a TON off the internet, but there's nothing that compares to sitting shoulder to shoulder with a knowledgeable friend and having them show you....."do it like this." Thanks to all the friends over the years who did just that.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

My paternal grandmother taught me the chain stitch, no project, when I was about 10 yrs old; I taught myself from that point on because I wanted to crochet a popcorn-stitch baby blanket for a friend with a new baby (I was about 24 yrs old by that time.) I've crocheted a lot of blankets and afghans since that time!

I learned the knit and purl (continental method) when I was just out of college, age 21 yrs, by the lady for whom I baby sat her newborn, when I wasn't working. We chose a too-advanced afghan pattern, and in frustration, I quit. A few years later, I took some classes through Sears (dept store in USA) and knitted the pieces for a sweater, but never sewed them together (and have long since lost track of where they are). I then didn't pick up knitting again until 2005, when I wanted to knit some preemie caps for a friend's twin granddaughters, and I enjoyed knitting so much that I haven't stopped. I really enjoy the lace knitting!


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

I was eight when I learned from my mother's best friend, a lady from England. Little did she ever know of the fire she lit!


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

I was taught by an old lady, aged about 80. She also taught me crochet and netting. I am always grateful to her and my granny and mother who patiently corrected all my mistakes. Sadly none of my three daughters knit although they learned basic stuff as children. I hope that may be one day they will take it up again and I'll be pleased to help. Up to now it has been me knitting for everyone, but I'm not grumbling as they do like and wear what I knit.


----------



## hellothere (Sep 19, 2011)

When I was eight, my mother started my sister and me crocheting edgings for hankies we were to send to our aunts in the midwest. It took us forever to do the three or four rounds about the linen handkerchief. The whole project seemed silly to me as it didn't seem practical.I wanted sweaters for school,and a few years later I pursuaded my mother to knit some for me. When I was about fourteen, she started teaching me and my first project was a brown wool scarf (garter stitch) for the husband of a family friend. There were a few mistakes, but I was pleased with it. Then before my junior year my mother and I together worked on a brown pullover for school. Somehow as a result of her instruction, my stitch tension matched hers so we often picked up each other's work. I loved that brown raglan pullover and had it for several years. I knitted off and on for the next decades, but have been seriously knitting for the last twenty or so years.

I've enjoyed reading about everyone's experiences, especially about the young woman learning in the homeless shelter. I hope all is going very well for her.

Learning to knit and crochet is so tied up with fond memories of those who taught us as well as our satisfaction with a piece well done. Or if not, at least acquiring the energy to continue the craft, whether crocheting or knitting. I intend to teach my one year old granddaughter when she is ready and make those memories with her.


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

josette said:


> Mom ... taught me how to knit at around 7 or 8, but she didn't always have extra supplies for me so I knitted barbie scarves with toothpicks & thread.


Brilliant! I've tried doing that but couldn't manipulate the toothpicks - perhaps you need small slim fingers though, not those old ones gnarled with arthritis


----------



## Lindalhs65 (Jul 28, 2012)

My first knitted project was a pretty lilac colored Ragland sleeved sweater. 
I started it during Christmas holiday in 1963 while living in Essex England. I don't know how many times I frogged and cast on ribbing. It was enough that daddy told me I might never learn to knit but I would be the worlds greatest ripper putter and caster oner. I finished sweater and proudly wore it for several years. We were being transferred back to England in mid 70's. the movers packed a bottle of hydrogen peroxide on top of my sweater and two bedspreads. When we got to Englad there was my sweater and bedspreads with holes in them. I was sick!!!


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

I learned to sew from my mother and both grandmothers.They also taught me how to crochet and embroider.I think I was about 9 or 10.I learned how to knit in Home Economics in the 8th grade.I had to teach myself heirloom sewing in the 70's.Learned how to design and make children's clothes.Here I am 34 yrs. later doing the same thing.I love it,and Have 1 store I sell to.Haven't changed styles or fabrics much,but hemlines are much different now.My first sewing was a doll quilt made from 4 in. squares and tacked with yarn.This is on the top of my great aunt's quilt box.I think the quilt box is over 100 yrs. old.Made by my great grandfather?My first love is sewing,so everything else gets a little time every few days.


----------



## cjustice (Jan 17, 2013)

Yes I too enjoyed that story and she and her friends selflessness to create useful things for others. I know when I knit and crochet (which I do mostly for gifts) I always think of the person I make it for. Thanks for sharing your stories.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Mpetrueng said:


> What is a Gonk??


A cuddly toy popular in the 60's.


----------



## GrannyNan (Jan 17, 2013)

When we moved to Raleigh in 1986, my new neighbor gave me some knitted dishclothes. I loved them so much I asked her to teach me how to make them. I have a sister in Michigan who is a prolific knitter and she decided I needed to move on to other things. My first project was a pair of socks that I am still wearing today. i moved on to Wallabies and am now willing to take on almost any project.


----------



## Elveta (Feb 17, 2012)

I was 9 yrs old. The Lady who taught me was a child care provider.
She took old clothes, sheets, etc. Had us cut them in strips and sew together to make our yarn. We made rag rugs for our Mothers for Mother's Day.


----------



## PittyPat (Jul 2, 2011)

My grandmother lived with us and she always had crochet in her hands in the evenings, not yarn but thread. I learned the basics of crochet from Granny. My mother taught me to sew and knit. My mother was an excellent seamstress and knitter. My aunt also helped me, but she was left handed. she would sit in front of me to teach, it worked. All this said, when I pick up my needles, I know my Granny, Mother and Aunt are smiling down on me.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

my mom taught me to knit and she tried to teach me to purl. It wasn't until I took care of a lady that had Alzhimers and she was deaf too that I learned Continental. Her sister said she was a avid knitter and her fav color was pink.. I had some old straight needles and some pink yarn so I decided to bring that with me and struggle... she couldn't take it anymore and showed me how.. I have practiced and practiced it.. never doing much until I joined KP.. my mom was much more successful in teaching me to crochet. I picked that up real quick and have been crocheting since I was a young girl..


----------



## Musicmaker52 (Dec 23, 2011)

I learned to knit when I was about nine years old. I was in 4H and the woman who taught me was a 4H leader. When she learned I was left handed, she had me sit across from her and learn. My first project was a washcloth. My college roommate taught metro crochet the Navajo afghan that has been posted else where. Other than that, I can't crochet. However, I do find my knitting skills are average.


----------



## Estelle (Jun 30, 2011)

I learned to knit when I was about five. It was during the War and yarn was scarce to none existent. It must have been a combination of my mother and teacher showing me how. My teacher asked us all if we could find some wool hidden away in cupboards at home and which we could use to knit doll's clothes. A girl in my class brought several hanks to school-(there were no balls then) and told us that her mother couldn't knit and neither mother or daughter wanted the yarn.)I remember I knitted a complete set of garments for a little doll which my mother had made me. I also remember that the girl who donated the wool, on seeing my success, was incensed and demanded the wool back. There was quite a to do but I was determined I wasn't going to give it back to her. At the time we didn't need to fight the Germans, WW2 was in our classroom. The teacher intervened and said that since the girl had given the yarn to me it was mine to do with as I liked and since I had made the doll's garments, they were also mine. The argument was settled and the girl learned how to knit and thankfully peace prevailed.

My mother also told me a story about when she was a small child in WW1. She and her two sisters were encouraged by my grandmother to knit scarves and balaclavas for the troops in the trenches. This was quite beyond my Aunt Elizabeth and she grew very frustrated. My mother said that her knitting refused to "grow" so she would spend her time surreptitiously tugging it to try to lengthen it.


----------



## Herikane3 (Jan 19, 2013)

My mom taught me the basic knit purl and I taught myself the rest from books. Much later the internet. 
Sames goes with crochet, but I still only know the basics on that. My grandmother was a fantastic knitter (she did everything well), and actually bought one of the first knitting machines just to make a Christmas dress she wanted and didn't have time to do.


----------



## Barbara Spoo (Jan 23, 2011)

Back in 1951, I was excited to be going to college. From watching movies, I think, it seemed all the "cool" girls knitted socks for their boyfriends. I bought some yarn that had directions printed in the label and a book on how to knit. Off I went. I made the socks--argyles at that! Then I found a boyfriend (we've been married for 57 years). Gave him the socks--he never wore them--said they hurt the soles of his feet. I still have those instructions. Maybe I'll try them again. This time for my 27 year old grandson!


----------



## Shelagh.Hollingworth (Sep 27, 2012)

I have loved reading these replies. I was a pro knitting designer but asked to do crochet. I never said no, and tried teaching myself. The first garment I sent out for 'testing' had a very cross reply from the tester, because I didn't understand about extra chains at ends of rows to build the height of the sts. Only someone who crochets will understand this - I learned very quickly from that mistake!


----------



## jschlub (Jun 17, 2012)

I think my mother tried to teach me to crochet when I was 8. I had a hard time learning with verbal instructions and hand movements. She gave me her How-to book, and I learned crochet and knitting from it on my own. Since the pictures don't move, it was easier for me. My first project was a crocheted edging on an old embroidered doily.


----------



## NanMurray (Nov 16, 2012)

What fascinating stories. I read them all and enjoyed every one. I was taught to knit by my grandmother who was an excellent knitter, crocheter and dressmaker as well as a fabuous cook. I learned most of my skills from her and my first project was a dolls jacket in knitting and a dolls blanket in crochet. However, although I took to knitting and cooking, I never really took to crochet which I now regret and am trying to pick it up again. My gran made fabulous lace edgings for tablecloths and I have 2 of them in my drawer. As they are now nearly 100 years old I never use them.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I don't know who originally taught me to knit, but I do know who got me back into it and when. My aunt dragged me into her house Thanksgiving weekend 2010 to show me how to cast on.. Oddly enough I remembered doing that in the past, but I can't tell you who taught me casting on or anything about knitting. 

My first real project was a basketweave scarf that looked horrible after I had been knitting for about 6 months. I gave it to Katie, my niece, and when I made her mom one with the same pattern that had no mistakes in that one, I put it side by side with each other, and the mistakes in Katie's scarf screamed at me.  I am planning to make her another one, maybe this year, so that I can hopefully get her to part with the first one and I can throw it away.. LOL.. It was horrible. 

My 1st sweater came after that, and I chose a sweater that had a lace pattern at the top. That sweater took me 7 months, 9 rip outs, and God knows how many trips to my LYS for help with. I finally got it finished, and it was beautifully done. But.. it did not fit my intended recipient, and I need to do that one again too.. However, every time I look at it or think about picking it up, I get pissed off and throw it back into the corner. I have almost all of it done, I just need to do the top lace part again.. Maybe I will get it done in the next few months. My LYS told me that I was "adventurous" and "bold" to try such a hard pattern as my first sweater. I didn't think so. It only had knit, purl, and YO stitches, and I knew how to do those, right? LOL..


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

My grandmother taught me to crochet when I was four, by five I was making hot pads, buy six I was making crocheted coat-hangers with pompoms. For some reason they each had to have two pompoms. I must have covered at least a hundred for my grandmother. Then, her friends wanted them. I have never made or used a crocheted coat-hanger for myself, but I have to admit that I could really use a few.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

No good story, I learned at a knit shop. Not a bunch of friendly people either. I was hoping to find a "club" but very closed. I knit scarves and cowls. 
karen


----------



## Loish57 (Jan 19, 2013)

My grandmother taught me how to crochet and my first project was a dish cloth crocheted out of kite string because that was the only kind of thread we had in the house that would be good for crocheting. I still have it after about 65 years.


----------



## rwrand (Sep 4, 2011)

My mother taught me to knit when I was about 9. She had bought me a knitting kit for Christmas and I made a type of headband that came to points at the ears and tied under my chin.


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

My 4th grade teacher. She taught the entire class, boys and girls, and we made squares that she put together into blankets and were donated to the Red Cross. It was fun and we all had a good time. At recess everyone else was on the playground and our class sat on the steps and knitted. 
I am a lefty and had to teach myself to crochet. My mother tried but I just couldn't get it. She bought a little green book, think it was by Coats and Clark, that showed how to crochet, but only right handed (1940's). I put it in front of a mirror and taught myself. 
Interesting fact, I crochet left handed and knit right handed. Go figure!


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

I can remember sitting watching my aunt sew by hand, when I was about 5 and she sat me next to her to learn the stitches. 

My first experience of crochet was from my mom's mother. She would crochet us hats and scarves every year she was out visiting us. I was so amazed at how she could take yarn and make fabric by using a hook, but it was my mother who let me put stitches in a blanket she was working on. She never really sat me down to show me how to do it, she just had me do it. My first crochet project I did myself was a afghan of many different yarns all eggshell in color and was so huge it fit a California King bed with sides hanging down to touch the floor.  I knew nothing of checking gauge and dye lots so it was not just huge but 4 shades of eggshell.

Knitting, I taught myself from a old book I got from a old thrift store. My dad's mother loved to take me to thrift stores. She called them poor man's Buffem's. She was not the crafty person, cooking was her blessing. With the treasures I found, I settled in my room and learned to do all the different things in the book. For about a year I did scarves (all simple) then moved to socks.


----------



## NanMurray (Nov 16, 2012)

LindaH said:


> I don't know who originally taught me to knit, but I do know who got me back into it and when. My aunt dragged me into her house Thanksgiving weekend 2010 to show me how to cast on.. Oddly enough I remembered doing that in the past, but I can't tell you who taught me casting on or anything about knitting.
> 
> My first real project was a basketweave scarf that looked horrible after I had been knitting for about 6 months. I gave it to Katie, my niece, and when I made her mom one with the same pattern that had no mistakes in that one, I put it side by side with each other, and the mistakes in Katie's scarf screamed at me.  I am planning to make her another one, maybe this year, so that I can hopefully get her to part with the first one and I can throw it away.. LOL.. It was horrible.
> 
> My 1st sweater came after that, and I chose a sweater that had a lace pattern at the top. That sweater took me 7 months, 9 rip outs, and God knows how many trips to my LYS for help with. I finally got it finished, and it was beautifully done. But.. it did not fit my intended recipient, and I need to do that one again too.. However, every time I look at it or think about picking it up, I get pissed off and throw it back into the corner. I have almost all of it done, I just need to do the top lace part again.. Maybe I will get it done in the next few months. My LYS told me that I was "adventurous" and "bold" to try such a hard pattern as my first sweater. I didn't think so. It only had knit, purl, and YO stitches, and I knew how to do those, right? LOL..


I thought this one was really funny and true to life. I hae a few unfinished things in the back of the cupboard. Best idea is to take them apart and use the yarn for something else.


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

My great-aunt taught me to knit in 1966 and in a weekend visit. I made a scarf.


----------



## Beve (May 5, 2012)

My grandmother taught me to crochet, and inspired me with her beautiful doilies and a bedspread which I still have. I was taught to knit continental style by a sweet German woman, who was my landlady. She could sit in a darkened theater and knit a complex pattern with ease.

I have made several "ugly" things, but my biggest bomb was a sweater for my husband's Christmas present. He is short and the sweater would have been a perfect fit for the Shaq. It was later frogged and made into several scarves.


----------



## Darlean (Aug 15, 2012)

I was taught to crochet at about eight years old by an aunt-in-law who I didn't like and that I don't think liked me either. I was born and raised in Texas and in my family, one generation taught the next. I was using crochet thread and steel hooks. I crocheted so tightly that everything I did turned into a thimble. I remember that she would get exasperated with me. The greater her exasperation the tighter my work. LOL (I sometimes think I did it on purpose) Eventually, I gave up my resentment and relaxed my work. If I could, I would thank her for helping me learn a skill that has been an endless source of joy.


----------



## LCGIRL (Mar 9, 2011)

I learned how to knit when I was ten years old and my first project was bootie. My aunt was having a baby and she was making booties and I wanted to help, she taught me to make booties on two needles. I've never become proficient in double pointed needles.

Linda


----------



## bretsfp (Apr 14, 2012)

I got a kit for Christmas, teach yourself to knit. I was 12, I made a scarf, then pulled it all out, and kept reusing the yarn till I could get more. I didn't get that yarn till my birthday in July! I was number 5 of ten children.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

My grandmother taught me to knit when I was 8, first project was a sweater for myself -- what was she thinking??? but it took, I've been a life long knitter, crocheter (taught by Mom) and embroidery-er. Love the time I spent with my grandmother on the porch swing learning to knit!
Naomi


----------



## LCGIRL (Mar 9, 2011)

I learned how to crochet when I was 21. Absolutely love it for a quick project and gifts. Takes very little time compared to the knitting projects of the same nature.

I love crocheting baby things for my grandchildren and also toys and hats.

Linda


----------



## Bronxgirl (May 11, 2012)

My Nana taught me to knit and my first project was a scarf. I still remember it - made with Red Heart yarn, varigated in blue, red, yellow. I think the color's now called Fiesta. The scarf got smaller & smaller as I went along. What started as a rectangle ended as a triangle! I'm happy to say that my knitting has progressed beyond that. Everytime I see that yarn I remember that scarf and my Nana. Thanks for this thread - it's been wonderful to remember and to see how many of us were taught by our grandmothers. Now it's up to us who are grandmothers to carry on that legacy!!


----------



## LavenderStone (Jan 9, 2013)

My mother taught me how to knit at 5. I had a new baby coming and I think she thought that it would make me closer to the baby, since I had been the baby for 5 years with two older siblings. I made booties. Somehow I managed to get a double pointed needles stuck about 3 inches into my groin and went to emerge to have it removed...lol.....I never stopped and knit, knit, knit. I taught myself crochet in my teens, learnt to sew at school, cause back then every good wife cooked and sewed. yup! Learnt how to spin in my late twenties. So for over 53 years I have managed to keep knitting and yes, I still use double ponted needles and have nt killed myself!


----------



## Bronxgirl (May 11, 2012)

Karena said:


> No good story, I learned at a knit shop. Not a bunch of friendly people either. I was hoping to find a "club" but very closed. I knit scarves and cowls.
> karen


Karen, sorry to hear it wasn't a great learning experience, but I'm glad you found us. We'll be your club!


----------



## LCGIRL (Mar 9, 2011)

Absolutely love your story. Proves that anyone can do anything no matter whether you have the intended materials or not. use your imagination and look what you made, How absolutely interesting

Bless you
Linda


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

My first real project was a sweater. This was when I was a teenager and knew everything. :lol: Before that, I had only swatched so I did know how to knit and purl. My mother knew how to knit and taught me the basic stitches and a very nice sales person in the local store that sold yarn showed me what to do when I got stuck. Too bad I don't know as much as I did when I was a teenager. I would try to do many more things than I do now. :thumbup:


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

My mother tried a number of times, but I finally just watched and started doing it. I made a LOT of mistakes but I managed to make scarves and such for friends and my first afghan for my mother looked like it was shot with a machine gun, it had so many holes. But within a few years, I was making flawless ones for relatives. My mother had started crocheting so while she could point to things, she didn't really knit enough to help me.


----------



## mhird (Oct 8, 2012)

Wow, hard to say, but I guess it was my maternal grandma. I started with stamped cross stitch! LOL She and my aunt were a great inspiration to me. Both talented sewers, bakers knitters, and embroiderers.


----------



## tipzea (Aug 27, 2012)

I learned how to crochet from a neighbor when DH was in the Navy. I'm sure that I drove her batty from showing up at her house at all times of day and night because I would need help, lol. I learned to knit from a friend---she was very patient and the first thing I knit was a huge Christmas stocking.


----------



## tipzea (Aug 27, 2012)

Lori Putz said:


> My mother tried a number of times, but I finally just watched and started doing it. I made a LOT of mistakes but I managed to make scarves and such for friends and my first afghan for my mother looked like it was shot with a machine gun, it had so many holes. But within a few years, I was making flawless ones for relatives. My mother had started crocheting so while she could point to things, she didn't really knit enough to help me.


----------



## jrstnt (Jan 3, 2013)

Self taught when I was very young. A long time ago. But my first attempt of making a sweater was about 25 yrs ago. To this day I tell those who are afraid to try knitting the story of my first attempt. Picture a man trying to lean to his left to compensate for the length of the sweater arms. yep, the right arm is just dandy, but the left, got carried away and is about 2x the length. Beautiful buttons, but I've only seen my husband wear it once: when he tried it on. But love to knit and crochet...and I've been better since.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm another self taught knitter. No one in my family knitted, crocheted, etc. Just wanted to learn how, got a book and the rest is history. First project was a baby afghan. Still knitting them!


----------



## tipzea (Aug 27, 2012)

tipzea said:


> Lori Putz said:
> 
> 
> > My mother tried a number of times, but I finally just watched and started doing it. I made a LOT of mistakes but I managed to make scarves and such for friends and my first afghan for my mother looked like it was shot with a machine gun, it had so many holes. But within a few years, I was making flawless ones for relatives. My mother had started crocheting so while she could point to things, she didn't really knit enough to help me.


I'm sorry but I lol when I read about the afghan looked like it had been shot with a machine gun. It reminded me of one of my afghans.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Xaja said:


> I learned to knit while living in a homeless shelter 2 yrs. ago. A wonderful ung man in a wheelchair was knitting in the lobby one day and i mentioned I always wanted to knit. He said he would teach me. I saved up enough money to buy a pair of #8 needles and a skein of yarn. We sat in that lobby everyday for over a month, knitting and talking. When the shelter workers found out what we were doing they found a large storage container of needles and yarns and gave it to use. We sat together several months making scarves for the shelter clients.
> My first project was a St. stitch scarf in bright red.


A little off topic, but I was surprised by the fact there was a man living in the homeless shelter with women. In our area, the homeless shelters are sex-separated. The only time a man can live in the shelter where the women stay is if it is a married couple with children, and the time is limited. Is it that way elsewhere?


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

My Great Aunt come for a visit in the summer I was 5 about to be 6. I made a white garter stitch scarf that had a cross over loop fot it to lay flat. The ends were a leaf or heart shape. Auntie did the difficut end adn pass trough. It had areas of grey from my grubbie little hands but Mom wore it to church with her good coat and nice hat. That was in 1947!!


----------



## nannyshopper (Mar 4, 2012)

My Mum when I was about 5 first project a teddy bears scarf still knitting 60 years later My Aunt taught me to crochet when my girls wanted a crocheted poncho still crocheting,


----------



## gifffylz (Dec 29, 2012)

When I was 14, I had my appendix removed. Those days, surgery meant sitting still for 2 weeks, and being 14 at the time, that was a difficult thing. My mom wasn't crafty, so she hired a lady to come and teach me to crochet. My first project was a bedspread for my twin bed. 40 odd years later, I still have that bedspread in a box in storage. Knitting was a different story; came many years later.


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

bwtyer said:


> Self taught - no one in my family knitted or crocheted- they all sewed. My hubby brought me a learn to crochet book for lefties about 40 years ago and it's been uphill from there.
> .


Same for me, with the exception of another 11 yr old friend who owned the how to book. She moved and I faced purl alone. I'm from the south and never saw anyone knitting. My mother was the only one in her family with a creative gene and she sewed. I became obsessed and, who knew? It has been a lifetime passion, professionally and personally.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

I saw a sweater that I wanted for my daughter so I bought the yarn needles, pattern nad taught myself as I went. She is 50 now and she still has the sweater.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Socks on Dp needles learned in final class of grade school ( they taught us to knit and sew in those days in Scotland)


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

my daddy's mama along with my mama taught me to crochet,when I was a little girl we made rugs out or cotton yarn on big cones that mama got at the yarn mill where she worked(long since gone )it was like sugar&cream.A friend taught me to knit in the late 80s. I learned to tat at a class the home demonstration club provided. All other things have been self taught. I will be eternally grateful to all who have helped me along the way because I has given me many hours of satisfaction thru all of my surgeries and there have been many,I could still do handwork,I was disability retired at the age of 33 I am now 67 and if I didn't have handwork to fall back on I would be nuttier than I am lol.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

My mom taught me how to make mitts when I was .probably about 7 or8, 4needles & 2strands of yarn, no written pattern, just how she was taught by previous generations. She only made mitts as she spent too much time out working on the farm. Over the years, I taught myself to do other things & read patterns. I have learned lots since finding this site

When I was 10, there was a crochet class in school, the teacher threw her hands up & said I could not learn as I was left handed, being stubborn, I went home & worked at it until I caught on. I finished the potholder we were to do for class, then went on to do ponchos( it was the late 60's) for myself, my sister, 3cousins & a friend. I showed that teacher.
When my oldest son was a baby, I decided I wanted to do counted cross stitch Christmas stockings, over the years since I have done 11for the family, my youngest son is not yet married but I have done 2 more without names on yet & have a kit for another. I am afraid I won't be able to see well enough in a few more years as I am findi ng it harder to do all the time. I love almost all crafts, I always have something on the go. Recently I have been quilting. Just last week I cut up my uniforms, I retired last summer from my Lab. Tech job after 35 yrs, they were very bright prints of animals & things so I made I spy quilts for the grandchildren, turned out well, the tops are done, just have to quilt them now.


----------



## adora (Jul 20, 2011)

I was 12 years old and with my babysitting money bought myself yarn, needles and pattern and taught myself to read and knit a pattern. I was very proud to present my Mom with a beautiful pink baby dress booties and bonnet in beautiful flawless lace work as she was at the time expecting. Well....friends,she popped us a boy !!! We love to show the pictures of our little baby brother dressed in a pink layette..... By the way I am still knitting 50 years later....


----------



## knitting_mama (Jan 30, 2011)

My Aunt taught me to knit an macrame at the age of 9 yrs. I learned to crochet from a sweet little old lady running a grocery store, at age 12


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

I taught myself to knit via a library book, because I wanted to teach my 3- and 4-year-old daughters to knit. We made those funny-looking slippers that are mostly in garter stitch. 

Fastforward at least 50 years... and, my "then 4yearold" knits a bit. But, the "then 3yearold" knits beautifully; when she got back into knitting, about 20yearsago... she came to me to refresh her mind with the long-tail cast-on. 

I didn't knit at all during their formative years... I was too busy sewing for three daughters. But got back to knitting in Jan. 2005. I saw a scarf at a wonderful knit shop... and asked how it was made and what materials... and I got "hooked".... been knitting ever since. I still have the very first scarf I made... and I still like it.


----------



## cCates (Jan 6, 2013)

I was taught by a lady who came to North Carolina from England. Believe it or not our first project was a sweater. It turned out surprising well. My mother wanted me to teach her but she was left handed. The instructor told me to set up a mirror and let Mom watch me and do what was in the mirror. She did that and learned to make some beautiful things. She always said if she could put a hook on the end of the needles it would be easier. (She preferred to crochet)


----------



## Woody (Sep 9, 2011)

Xaja said:


> I learned to knit while living in a homeless shelter 2 yrs. ago. A wonderful ung man in a wheelchair was knitting in the lobby one day and i mentioned I always wanted to knit. He said he would teach me. I saved up enough money to buy a pair of #8 needles and a skein of yarn. We sat in that lobby everyday for over a month, knitting and talking. When the shelter workers found out what we were doing they found a large storage container of needles and yarns and gave it to use. We sat together several months making scarves for the shelter clients.
> My first project was a St. stitch scarf in bright red.


I LOVE your story, and think it's the best one yet. Much more interesting than mine.... My husband's aunt taught me when I was pregnant with our first child. She thought I should learn how to make baby booties, so I learned on dpns, and believe it or not, finished them, and "he" wore them.... I was hooked after that, and now I teach knitting classes locally.


----------



## scarf (Jan 14, 2011)

I went home (WY) for surgery (I lived in Raytown, MO) when we knew my Mom wasn't going to live much longer just before Christmas in 1991. She had knitting great heavy sweaters for everyone for years. Every day she would make a list of things that should get done as everyone was coming home as a Christmas present for my Mom. One day we had finished the list of things to do, so she said she would teach me to knit. I started a sweater and finished it within a week. Whenever I would mess up, I would be so frustrated, my Mom would calmly take it away from me and fix my errors. After she had passed I knitted 100 sweaters mostly from my sister's sheep's wool she had bartered with a Canadian manufacturing company to create into yarn. I gave them to everyone in my family.
I now have a 10 year old Granddaughter who will still let me make her things!


----------



## addictedtoknitting (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi, My grandma taught me to knit when I was only 10 yrs old. I used to spend at least 3 weeks of my summer with her. My first project she taught me to knit was the checkerboard slippers. I still make them today for my children and grandchildren. Even though Grandma has passed on (April 9, 2012)Whenever I knit, I think of her often. When I showed her some of the other projects I made, she would comment with praise "that I knit better than her!" I was so proud to hear my teacher say that to me. I miss you grandma, but the knitting has helped ease the pain of you being gone.

Thanks for reading. Angie


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

I was taught to knit in 1952 in primary school, age 5. My first project was a little purse in a weird pink/purple shade. It was basically a rectangle folded in 3, sewn up two sides with the top third forming the flap, held down with a button thru a loop, it had a knitted shoulder strap, I wore it proudly for months!
Have knitted many, many items over the years, especially when on night duty. Never learned to crochet, tried to teach myself, but it just hasn't taken off.
Since joining this forum, I have learned so much - magic loop, knitting with 2 circs etc. as well as finding so many (too many??!!) patterns I want to try! Must just finish one baby hat then I'm going to have a go at a Gypsycream bear!


----------



## Janice Barrett (Apr 2, 2011)

I was taught by my mother and grandmothers at the age of 8. I think the 1st thing I knit were Bobby Socks. Advanced to sweaters by the time I was in High School.


----------



## copper wire-n- beads (Dec 31, 2012)

My Mom, Grandma and Aunt taught me the basics of knit and crochet as a child. I had pretty much forgotten everything over the years. In recent years I learned kumihimo and Viking via YouTube and then crochet (which I never really understood before), and knitting.


----------



## Catnip1948 (Aug 19, 2012)

I went to classes and learned to make a felted purse. I stayed in a weekly class foe 10 years and then moved away. Now I teach myself.


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

Just to keep me humble she kept the afghan. Every once in a while she drags it out to show my sons how lucky they ar to get such nice socks!


tipzea said:


> tipzea said:
> 
> 
> > Lori Putz said:
> ...


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

NanMurray said:


> My gran made fabulous lace edgings for tablecloths and I have 2 of them in my drawer. As they are now nearly 100 years old I never use them.


Oh that's a shame, I think your gran would probably be pleased for you to enjoy them!


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

I taught myself and love showing others if I can help, I do have a friend who does beautiful work, and I did help alot of my friends at homemakers and even my MOM god bless her I hope she is watching over me I lost her 22 years ago and miss her terribly. Now I am tryin to tell my family and they just say we would like this and that but won't take the time to learn. Everyone is so busy doing what they want but if I could only get them to stop and enjoy doing this as I do.


----------



## easterisa (Mar 25, 2011)

I am self taught. I started to learn after meeting someone at a magazine stand, she was wearing handknit socks that were outragous. I was hooked. I have knitting my way through college, med. school, internship, residence and now though 30+ yrs.of surgical practice. I am questioned daily about my socks and have taught many fellow medical professionals to knit. I also knit in church and any where I get a minute. My nick name is knit wit.


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

My mother taught me to sew & embroider & even though she was an excellent knitter/crocheter she never taught me to knit or crochet. After I married I took an adult education class to learn the basics & after that I've pretty much taught myself (with a few classes thrown in). The first thing I learned to knit were the slippers that we all learned & I made many in many different sizes; mens, womens, teens, kids & babies. I haven't made slippers since!


----------



## gego123 (Sep 18, 2011)

We were taught in school at age 5 and started with a scarf for a doll and then other doll clothes. Sewing came later at about age 10. Always had knitting and sewing classes in school. Learned to crochet on my own when I was about 18.


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

i learned to knit when I was about 8 or 9 we knited squares for the soldiers during WW2 they were put together by someone else That was our contrubition to the war effort. We were so proud that we as small children could help our soldiers.


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

I don't remember being taught to knit but at 70 I still remember my first project at infants school so I would have been about 5 .. A red pot holder..... My mother was an avid very fast knitter and used long needles and tucked one under her arms... Don't remember how I learned to crichet either ... Back then in England everyone knitted.. Especially for babies ... I have old school photos of me in a sweater with "wuff,Snuff and Tuff" anyone remember them??


----------



## Prairie View (Dec 31, 2012)

My Grandmother taught me to make a crochet chain when I was six years old. I made yards and yards of chain until I was in the 7th grade. My teacher, just home from WW II w/many bayonet scars on his arms and neck, taught the boys and girls how to crochet during recess and the noon hour when weather did not permit our being outdoors on the playground. We all made granny squares from yarn. The teacher assembled and sewed them together. We all sold raffle tickets on the afghan. From the money raised, we hired a bus driver and a school bus, along with two chaperones for a bus trip to Kansas City. What a wonderful day for all. We toured Union RR Station, Swope Park Zoo, the Nelson Art Gallery, and ate lunch in the Forum Cafeteria. Our last stop headed home was the Katz Drugstore, 39th & Main, to shop. Numerous chameleons and turtles were purchased for souvenirs as well as Tangee lipstick, and Evening in Paris perfume. At that time, there was no tax money available in the school budget for day trips.


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

My mother, knitting.


----------



## sueba (Jul 13, 2012)

I was in grade school (50's)when I remember both my Mom
and Grandma showing me to knit. The project - simple 
slippers. Can't remember if they fit anyone.


----------



## Sewcrazytamra (Jan 8, 2013)

I learned to knit in nursing school in 1969. Having grown up with a mom who was a career school teacher, I wasn't exposed to any hand crafts. One of my classmates,was knitting and I asked her to teach me. We went to the Sears store on Brand Blvd in Glendale CA and got pattern, yarn and needles to make sweaters for our boyfriends. The sweaters turned out beautifully and my now ex-husband wore it for years. 
After my second husband passed away, my sister and I took a sock knitting class. That was 9 years ago and I've knitted dozens of socks. Every time I knit I think of my classmate and the fun we had knitting.


----------



## sueba (Jul 13, 2012)

Just a thought: Are moms and grandmas (us?) teaching kids today as we were? Things in the past are still important
even if the young say no.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

My mum forced me to knit! I didn't want to learn, but she told me I would have to knit for my future husband. I was five at the time. My first project was a lumpy scarf for my doll. Mum was such a good knitter, that I gradually came to love the craft too, and bless her for making me learn.


----------



## Sitnandknitn (Sep 11, 2012)

My grandmother taught me to knit when I was 8 or 9 years old. The first thing I made was a garter stitch scarf for my doll. I then went on to make a cardi gan for my doll. Then I made a couple of skirts for my doll using dpn's needles. I took them to school for show and tell and won third prize!
I still have those doll clothes around somewhere.

Picked up my needles again when I was 20 years old and haven't stopped since. I am 48 now. :shock:


----------



## Marie Diane (Apr 12, 2012)

my granddadt me to crochet


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

My mum forced me to knit! I didn't want to learn, but she told me I would have to knit for my future husband. I was five at the time. My first project was a lumpy scarf for my doll. Mum was such a good knitter, that I gradually came to love the craft too, and bless her for making me learn.


----------



## Metuppence (Dec 30, 2012)

A teacher at junior school (ages 7 to 11) taught us knitting in her spare time, in the lunch break, If I remember correctly. I recall being in a large room off the headmaster's study, where he was teaching a little Polish girl to speak English. I then went on to knit a scarf.

I taught myself to crochet from books.


----------



## tired n' cranky (Aug 2, 2011)

My moms' best friends mother (got that!) taught me to knit when I was 10. I made a pot holder that I remember felt like I would never get finished. Didn't pick up needles again for 30 years.When I was in high school an new neighbor 2 doors down, had a daughter my age who new how to crochet. She taught me the basics, chain, double and single crochet. I was off and running! Made up my own patterns for scarves and hats.In fact I would sew an outfit and crochet a hat to go with it. I didn't write my patterns down so each project was an adventure. I picked up knitting again 10 years ago and put crochet away because the patterns weren't very stylish in comparison. I pick up an Interweave mag that had a piece on freeform scrumbling. I'm back in love with crochet. Why can't days be 48 hrs long?!


----------



## MerinoMEG (Jan 8, 2013)

The first time I started to knit was in Brownies so that I could get my knitting badge.My mom taught me but I think she must have done the casting on.I ended up with a 6" square. It was a few years later that I tried again with the usual garder stitch scarf that went on forever because I didn't know how to stop. I left the knitting for many years and took up stamped embroidery, counted cross stitch and latch hook rugs. One year everyone got a rug for Christmas. Looking back now the best use of those rugs was for wipeing your shoes. About 13 years ago I decided to try knitting again. My mom was an avid knitter (among many other talents) and she would knit heavy work socks for my sons. They loved those socks but mom was showing the first signs of Alzheimers so I thought that since her days of knitting were coming to an end then I would learn how to carry on the tradition. A friend taught me how to cast on and with help from the ladies at my LYS and lots of trial and error I mastered the art of knitting socks. Now the grandchildren have arrived so it's onto sweaters and stuffed toys. My friends have hired me to knit for their grandkids too. I finally knit adult sweaters for Christmas gifts this year and at long last I've just started a sweater for my husband. I love this site for giving me inspiration and this topic was the best. What a lovely way to get to know all of you.


----------



## artsyist (Jan 11, 2013)

I learned to knit from my Grandma Ollie when I was about 5 yrs. old. I doubt that I actually finished a project then but she was very patient in teaching the skill. Every year she would knit a pair of Christmas slippers for each grandchild. I can remember with great disappointment when she was unable to knit those slippers. It just didn't seem like Christmas without them.
My Grandma Marie loved to sew. As she would sew, I spent many happy hours sorting the buttons in her button box, matching like buttons and stringing them together. She made me feel that my work was vital to her sewing success. I still have that button box. Eventually she taught me to sew and quilt. Unfortunately, the pattern she chose for the instruction was "Grandmother's Flower Garden." I actually found the 80 unfinished blocks as I was cleaning my craft room this morning. All of the blocks have very small pieces, hand cut and hand sewn. I may tackle finishing it-40+ years after the start. Better late than never?


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

This is a long history for me! My Mum was truly an fiber artist! MY first project was embroidery...I was probably 4 or 5. I loved (and still do!) the sound of needle and floss pulling through taut fabric. I embroidered a pair of pillow cases with a simple lotus flower pattern. Mum then crocheted a little shell stitch around the edge of each and I wanted to learn that too! That took a little longer to master though.

I remember using those pillow cases until I made more and I think never noticed that Mum put them away and I have them now. She also saved my very first sewing project, which was a drawstring apron made from a feed sack.

I embroidered, crocheted and sewed for years until 4-H when I learned to knit. One of my first knitting projects was a pincushion made from strips of garter stitch...the colors were pink, green, white and tan. I still have that pincushion too! I remember the potholder loom too, and Mum cutting up vast quantities of old socks with too many holes to mend. She had me make enough of them to make a small rug, which she kept and used till it fell apart.

Over the years, Mum and i did some many crafty projects together. I remember one year, we made Christmas gifts using chicken wire to make frames and bases for wall hangings...we attached plastic flowers (remember those before the days of the silk ones?) and then spray painted the whole shooting match with copper, silver or gold spray paint.

I also started cooking and baking for the family when I was pretty young too. I remember having to stand on a kitchen chair to work at the stove. I was about 8 when a lot of that responsibility became mine. I prepared all meals during the summer and dinner while I was in school. I also helped Mum bake all of our bread weekly.

I've done so much handwork - embroidery, crewel, needlepoint, beading, cross stitch. Throughout my entire life, I've always had a project and my friends all wanted to know how I was progressing. Many of them became recipients too. I did one very intricate cross stitch of Mickey Mouse as the Sourcer's Apprentice twice because 2 guy friends loved it so much!


----------



## nonichinski (Nov 2, 2012)

What a beautiful remembrance, thank you for sharing.
My mother who was a teacher taught me to knit when I was very young. She was an excellent knitter and taught me well but she also was strict. Only 3 or 4 years later when I was 10 the 2nd WW started and I began knitting socks for the forces. The generic pattern my mother taught me sticks in my head to this day. It was much easier to knit the navy blue socks for the Navy men or the Senior Service as it was called back then in England. The khaki coloured yarn for the army was very harsh and hurt my small hands.


----------



## cook (Aug 28, 2011)

I learned from a book. I didn't know that I needed to parctice with a swatch. I started a sweater for my son and with each piece I had to go back to the book to learn to cast on and off each time. Don't think I checked guage and it fit. Next month he will be 57 and almost all my Christmas gifts this year was knitted.


----------



## ngorman (Jul 29, 2011)

My first project was belly button warmer.(My own design, surprise!) My mom taught me to knit when I was 5. That little square took a long time with my poor mom making many corrections. I still love to knit more than anything.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

My mother taught me how to knit when I was probably 7 or 8 years old. She was often knitting. She would have yarn, calculate how much she had and make a sweater withiin a week. My first project was a scarf. Knit and purl. I also started sewing when I was about 18 years old and my first project was a night gown with sleeves but I sew the sleeves to the gown and when I wanted to try it on I could not put my arm through the armhole, hahahaha. That was so funny. Never did that again. Then I taught myself to crochet. Got a beginners learning book at Eatons, a hook and a ball of yarn and followed the instructions. My first piece was also a scarf and ever since those many years ago, never stopped knitting nor crocheting. The sewing... I most did blankets with appliqués. Did quite a few of those but I prefer the yarn... There isn't a day that I do not knit or crochet and now more since I am retired.


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

I was so poor when growing up, my mother was a widow at 30 with 5 children under 10. At school when it was time for knitting lessons, I used broom sticks when other kids could afford knitting needles. However al I learnt was to knit and purl the basic stitch. That day I made a resolution, with my first pay I was getting some knitting neeles and a pattern. So I did and knitted a sweater for my Mom all self taught by following the pattern. So I got hooked to knitting now I have become a knit addict. I wish my two daughters would get some passion for knitting, so I can pass on my collection of patterns and wool.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

My grandmother taught me to knit but also in 8th grade we had to do "home arts" and had to knit scarves for soldiers (WWII)that were "more holey than righteous." My first successful project was a Sloppy Joe sweater made with my grandmother when I was in high school. Still have it after 68 years...All my other needlework abilities are self-taught. But I was never able to teach myself tatting, but have my grandmother's ivory shuttle...


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

sueba said:


> Just a thought: Are moms and grandmas (us?) teaching kids today as we were? Things in the past are still important
> even if the young say no.


Believe me or not but about 3 years ago, there was a young man on the bus, about 24-25 years old and he was knitting a hat for his girlfriend for Christmas. We were so mesmerized and we all spoke with him. Everyone was just looking at him. I thought it so nice and believe you me, the hat looked really complicated, it had cables all over. Can't say I saw young girls knitting but elderly ladies, yes.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

RebeccaVM said:


> I taught myself to crochet 44 years ago when I was 12. My mom and dad were going out, leaving me with my younger brother to watch. She handed me a ball of yarn, a crochet hook and a book. By the time she got home I was hooked!! In 2011 I made 13 afghans!!!
> 
> I learned to sew in home economics in 7th grade and because I was 5'll' in the 70's I made almost all my own clothes, I sew for my grand daughters now. I also alter wedding dresses, bridesmaid dress, and prom dresses.
> 
> But 3 years ago when I lost my job I began to teach myself to knit. I had always wanted to make a sweater. My first project after doing 3 scarves was a hoodie sweater for my son. He loves it, but does not get cold enough in Florida for him to wear it. Anyway I am getting better at it...everyday is an adventure.


13 afghans, woww, what did you do with all of them??? Just curious.


----------



## Martha38 (Aug 22, 2012)

Very nice stories ladies! My motherlove to crochet and later in her life learn to knit, while growing up I didin't learn to crochet or knit.After I turn 50 al of a sudden I begin to crochet T made my daughter an afghan,from the on I can hardly keep my hook down I've learned so much watching videos an about a year ago I learned how to knit I enjoyed knitting but I LOVE to crochet.


----------



## Diane4961 (Feb 11, 2011)

I was 9 years old and did not know anything about yarn. I liked the color that I picked (it was tug yarn). I made an afghan also it was cabled When I finished with the color I had it did not fix my double bed so I picked up more colors. I finished it 9 years later and now it is to heavy yo use it. 

I have been knitting since then 

Diane


----------



## marilyn1977 (Nov 3, 2011)

I had some women to try and teach me to crochet, but I never got the hang of it. Then when I was in my fifties I picked up the needle and string and just started crocheting. All those people and the pictures in the books really helped me. I now crochet really good. My first project was a doily. I have already put some crocheted items on the site.

As for knitting, I taught myself how to knit. I bought a lot of needles and books and used the internet. Now I have made a lot of dishcloths, washcloths, hats and gloves. I really enjoy knitting.

The first craft I learned was sewing and I love it. The next was cross stitch then the others. I am really glad I found this site because, you guys gave me the courage to teach myself how to knit. I will be posting some pictures of the things I have knitted since I started. 

Thank you , 

Marilyn


----------



## jgauker (Sep 20, 2012)

My mom taught me to knit throwing the yarn with my right hand when I was about 8. My 1st project was a garter stitch scarf made of yarn my mom had recycled from an old sweater. Still have it. She taught me to crochet in there somewhere, too. Mom was very precise, but took her time doing projects so she didn't do many over the years, but some were quite complicated. If she made a mistake, she always fixed it, and her tension was beautiful and absolutely consistent. She moved in with me in about 2004 already suffering from dementia. During those years she asked if she could knit me something to fill her time. I had to teach her what she taught me all those years ago. She began a garter stitch scarf over and over and over because of mistakes. It was terribly frustrating for her and oh, so sad to watch. She lived with me until I could no longer meet her needs and we found a spot for her nearby. I finished the scarf allowing myself the grace of a mistake or two in with Mom's. Full circle. 

I learned the "German" method from a lady I babysat for when I was 14. She was German/Norwegian and that's what she called it. She knit really well, too!


----------



## Tanglewoodfarm (Nov 22, 2011)

I know how hard it is to see your mom develop that terrible desease. It happened to my mother as well, and she was one of the most creative, loving, and intelligent peopel I have known. It is terrible to watch them go down that road.


----------



## Innis (Dec 3, 2012)

My Grandmother taught me to knit soakers. My brothers were born in the years following WW2. As some of you may remember there was no rubber or plastic to manufacture water proof pants for babies, so a soaker was used. A soaker was a thick woolen triangle with its points connected and stitched a little, leaving leg holes. It was pulled on over the cloth diaper, especially at night, to help keep things dry. Being "assistant knitter", I always knew there was to be a new baby - a frequent event for us; I am the second oldest of nine.


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

I learned to knit when I was pregnant with my first child. My mother crocheted, sewed and did needlepoint. She did not knit. I'd wanted to learn and tried to teach myself years ago. At the time I was a first grade teacher in Freeport LI. The art teacher, Miss Judy Tilford taught me to knit. The librarian, Mrs. Shirley Fischel helped me with yarn choices and gave me pointers, as well. That was 35 years ago. My son will be 35 in a few weeks. 
I've never forgotten these 2 women.


----------



## AdeleRM (May 20, 2012)

I can't believe I have sat here for over two hours reading all 13 pages of these stories. It's been great!

Mother taught my older sister and me a few embroidery stitches when we were young, and we each completed at least one dresser scarf with a stamped design (Do they still make those?) She also taught us to sew on a treadle sewing machine - I was an adult and out on my own before she got an electric one. I haven't done any embroidery for close to 60 years, and really don't like to sew.

49 years ago, the winter after college, I didn't have anything to do in the evenings, so I went to the dime store and bought yarn, needles, hooks, and shuttle and the Coats & Clarks Learn How To book. I taught myself knitting, crocheting and tatting from that. Knitting is my favorite, although I do a little crocheting, but I need to have the book in front of me to do any tatting.

It may not have been my first project, but I have an afghan in the car that is an early one. It is alternate knitted blocks of green and variegated greens with white crocheted borders on each block, sewed together with white and with a white crocheted border around the whole blanket.

I am now on the third generation of trying to teach my progeny to knit. My daughter knit a baby sweater when she had her first child 28 years ago, then didn't do any knitting until very recently. I taught the two granddaughters the basics when they were young, but they didn't continue with it. Then about four years ago, the older one asked me to bring her yarn, needles and books because she wanted to take up knitting. She has gone gang-busters. Her first project was a hoodie for her cat! Her sister says she wants to take it up again, but so far has not. Now I have taught the two great-granddaughters the basics as well. (Actually, there's another great-granddaughter, too, but she's only six months old.) The 11-year-old is not interested in doing any knitting right now, but probably will at some point. The 7-year-old occasionally picks up the 10-stitch, garter stitch piece she says is a scarf she plans to give her step-dad's sister as a wedding present later this year. The step-aunt seems to be a sweet enough person to show appreciation.

I also do some weaving. I never saw that done until I was in college (except for the potholder looms). I have several little looms and one four harness floor loom, which I need to put another warp on and get some weaving done.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I was five when I learned to knit, taught by my mother, and I used two six inch nails in place of needles, and I guess I would have knitted a scarf, my first project that I remember after that was a short sleeved jumper (for me) in green with a basket weave across the chest, in red...I will ALWAYS be grateful to my mother for teaching me.


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

Mama taught me how to knit Continental style when I was very young. My first project was a pair of slippers. I can remember one time in elementary school we were allowed to choose materials to make a project in art class. I chose two sharp pencils and a ball of string. Of course my teacher was curious and skeptical about what I was going to do. I had made several pairs of the slippers so I knew the pattern by heart. Needless to say, when I almost had one small slipper done, my teacher was fascintated. I was probably in first or second grade.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

My mom taught me first when I was 4 or 5. I remember her knitting a navy cardigan with red scotty dogs around that time but oddly, don't remember either myself or my sister wearing it and don't remember her ever knitting anything else. 
I started sewing when I was quite young, stitching together odd pieces of fabric and buttons to make things for my dolls and then, in grade 7 Home Ecomonics, we two had projects: First term, a pair of knitted slippers in a chumky yarn - I only managed to finish 1/2 of one from September to Christmas! Second term, a gingham, smocked apron that I got an "A" on. I stuck to sewing and made everything, from clothes to slipcovers, for years. In my 20's I did try a cable vest but only did 1/2 of the front before it hit the back of the closet. About 4 years ago I felt the urge again and this time it's stuck. I've been teaching myself (now with all of you & YouTube) and having a blast. I haven't finished my first sweater yet (I have beautiful yarn has been started and frogged twice now) but I have made scarves and bags and toys and fingerless gloves... lots of small stuff and always something on the go. And this winter I'm going to learn to crochet so I can do lovely edgings on my little projects!


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

What fascinating articles - showing how persistent, creative and diligent KPers are! I was 14 and my parents went away for the weekend, leaving my best friend and I to house-sit. My friend had a crochet hook and some yarn and could chain stitch and do a double crochet, but didn't have much imagination what to do with them. After some practice I kept going round and round in circles, not knowing how to make a corner and wound up with a dome. I cut the yarn, made a pom-pom for the top and gave the 'hat' to my friend who thought I was ingenious. She did wear it from time to time but that was my first venture into the world of crocheting.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

My sister's mother-in-law taught me to crochet , age 10, my Mum to embroider, age 6, sewing, 4-H starting at 12, needlepoint , petite point ,cross stitch, self in teens, knitting ,20's,self, and my friend forced me to hand quilt in my 30's and haven't quit any thing since! Hand quilting is my favourite to relax but needle arts are my favourite for the different.


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

You are a wonderful daughter. I loved your story about teaching your Mom to knit again. How loving and patient you are.
I lost my Mom a year ago so your story resonated with me. She was a prolific knitter up until 3 or 4 months before her death. She had knit or crocheted several afghans during that short time and asked me to make sure that her great great grand-daughters chose one apiece. We were out of time for Mama to bestow them, so at her memorial get-together, those girls chose their afghans crafted by their Great Gramma Cookie.


----------



## Bonnie Camp (Jan 10, 2013)

When I was in Girl Scouts we made a Girl Scout seal in needlepoint for one of our badges. I am left handed so the mother teaching us has a hard time with me. It was so distorted that it just went into a drawer when it was finished. My grandma taught me to cross stitch when I was about10. I learned to knit when I was in a freshman dorm in college and continued to knit the rest of my life. Right now I am making a blue and white ripple afghan for my massage therapist who is getting married in April. 
I disgressed, sorry. I learned needlepoint from a shop in Madison, WI and since I was left handed, all I had to do was turn the pattern upside down to follow the progression of a pattern. It was wonderful to find a good teacher. I learned to crochet in a class at the tech school in Madison, too. And discovered that since I am ambidextrous for some things, that I was more right handed for managing the hook and coordinated for handling yarn in my left hand. Tried it the opposite way, and it didn't work. I wish I could remember teacher's name. She modeled a crocheted dress that she made for herself. it was lovely and went over a sheer slip. That was about 40 years ago. Time goes past quickly, folks. Cherish each day for the good moments that come and go.


----------



## Leland Sandy (Aug 24, 2011)

My sister and I, along with other neighborhood children, met at Mrs. Rowe's house on Monday mornings in summer and she taught us. I can still smell the combination of furniture polish and mothballs (for her wool) and hear the ticking of her grandfather clock. 

My mother knit English style, self taught, I think. When she saw us knitting Continental, she wanted to learn that and she knit a beautiful yellow afghan for me which I have in my guest bedroom on the rocking chair.

Happy memories!!


----------



## lorettamiller (Jul 6, 2012)

My gran taught me to knit in 1953, I was six years old. I remember it well as it was Christmas time and I was on holiday in England from Rhodesia(now Zimbabwe). It was snowing outside & we sat in front of a blazing fire knitting a scarf in garter stitch, however, I don't remember what happened to it. I've always loved knitting so thank you Gran for passing on the gift!


----------



## joaniem (Jun 7, 2011)

Many years ago when I was about 7 years old, my aunt sat on her front stoop with my 3 sisters and myself. She gave each of us a ball of yarn and a crochet hook. Each of my sisters learned to make a chain and a single crochet stitch. I could not get the chain. I got mad, gave my aunt her yarn and hook back and went home. Years later when I was about 23 years old, I saw an ad in the paper for picture illustrated instructions for knitting and crocheting by Coats and Clark for left handers. The light went on. My aunt being right handed didn't realize that I was left handed and this was why I couldn't get it. Needless to say, I sent for the instructions. When I got them there was a pattern enclosed for a raglan sleeved cardigan sweater. I sat and practiced every stitch picture by picture until I could knit. I went on to make the sweater. The day came when I finally finished the sweater. Now It's time to put on the buttons. Lo and behold the button holes are on the wrong side. I did not know that the pattern was not for a left handed knitter. I was so frustrated at this point, I ripped the entire sweater out and put everything away. I did however follow the instructions and learned how to crochet. When I was in my late fifties my niece was visiting from California and brought her knitting. She was making the most amazing shawls and selling them in boutiques in Ca. Seeing my niece knitting inspired me to start again. And I have been doing so for more than ten years now and loving it. I am in the process of crocheting a tablecloth for my grandson and his wife. When they buy their table and I know what size it is I will finish that for them. And that's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## grmpookie (Sep 1, 2011)

I was taught by a friend of my mothers when I was in high school. She taught my brothers and sisters also. Our first project was baby booties which she said was the easiest to learn for a beginner. We all were very proud of the booties we made. I taught myself to crochet after watching my mother crocheting doilies. My first project was an otagonal rug, I still make doilies which I love to get different patterns. My favorite patterns are the pineapple doilies


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

I taught myself to crochet and mom taught me to knit, the first thing I ever crochet was a pastel rose colored shawl for my mom made with tr trbs , in a fan motif ...


----------



## adele02155 (Jan 26, 2011)

My Aunt taught me to crochet when I was nine, best gift I have ever received. I taught myself to knit a couple years ago...love both, nice being bi-stitchual...lol!


----------



## E.Rodina (Jan 7, 2013)

I taught myself to knit in emergency. I was 17, fell in love in my husband-to-be, and wanted to make him a present. Bought expensive white yarn, knitted him a classical V-neck vest with rombic pattern, and a pair of socks. He didn't like it, though; vest, since he didn't like vests in general; and socks, since they were "too soft". 

Well, socks went to my dad. The vest after the first washing ended up half-felted and down several sizes, so I wore it myself. It was my best outfit for the next several years


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

My aunt, an avid knitter/crocheter/sewer, babysat me when I was sick while my parents went out to a dinner. She always carried her knitting with her. I was in the 4th grade. She asked while we were watching TV if I wanted to learn, and I said yes. She started me on a dust mitt. She was a widow and supplemented her income by knitting. Until her death, we would share knitting patterns.


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

Innis1 said:


> ... I always knew there was to be a new baby - a frequent event for us; I am the second oldest of nine.


That reminds me of when I read our oldest daughter's school 'News' book and one page said, 'My Mummy had another baby last night.' And it was only our fourth ...


----------



## Linda (Jan 16, 2011)

My grandmother taught me to knit and crochet. My first project was a coat for my Barbie. Wow, that was a long long time ago.


----------



## Treasure (Sep 2, 2011)

My Grandmother taught me to knit and crochet. My first project, if you want to call it that, was to crochet a LONG chain, so that I would get the feel for making the stitches all one size. Then she taught me to make a simple edging on some plain napkins. It went on from there. She also taught me to knit. That was a long knit and purl scarf for my Grandfather. 

She also taught me to embroider. I have great memories of my Grandmother.


----------



## martha9447 (Oct 26, 2012)

When I was 13 my mother and I went to visit my aunt and 2 yr. old nephew. They didn't tell me but their plan was for me to babysit while they played. Instead on the first day, I walked down to a LYS and bought the yarn for a sweater coat and they agreed to teach me to knit. Well I spent 8 hours a day for 5 days there and at the end of the week I had a new sweater (on VERY large needles) and had learned a life skill. My mother was miffed but I didn't realize it until later. It was a great week. BY the way, I am 65 now so that was a long time now. Everyone involved is now gone but great memories of that week.


----------



## grandmajanie (Jun 19, 2011)

my mom used to clean a ladies home, and had to take me. To keep me out of trouble she gave me a crochet hook and a ball of yarn. I just chained all day. Then when I was expecting my first baby, there was a sweet old lady next door, and she taught me to crochet a pair of booties and I was hooked!!


----------



## musing crow (Nov 16, 2012)

I began my creative life as a weaver and a spinner (which my uncle was to tell me that in German means something like crazy!). I never once considered learning to knit during this time !

Over the years a couple of friends tried valiantly to teach me to knit, and it was trying to read Greek in a minute. I just could not absorb it! One year my friend made me a pair of felted booties that I loved and called "the cure for cold feet". Some time later she moved to the opposite Coast and, when my booties wore out, I realized that I simply had to teach myself to knit so that I could make more booties!

My first project were these felted booties/ slippers from one of Cat Bordhi's books. AS I worked at making them and learning to knit my spouse said "maybe you should stick with doing what you know how to do". That was all I needed! That was in December 2002 and my knitting journey continues - self-taught and loving lace knitting!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

My Aunt Rose taught me to knit when I was 12 and we were traveling through Nova Scotia on a trip to Newfoundland. She started me on a royal blue scarf. I remember at first my stitches were so tight that I could hardly get the point of the needle into them. I finally got better with practice of course. I don't ever remember finishing the scarf or what happened to it. My Aunt taught me knit and purl and I taught myself the rest. I will always be thankful to her for teaching me. She tatted and croched, too, but we were only there a couple of days before leaving for Sydney to catch the William Carson Ferry to cross over to Newfoundland which was an overnight trip on the ferry. My Aunt Rose is also the one who started me on my cup and saucer collection by giving me my first cup and saucer from Nova Scotia.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

My Grandma taught me to too crochet when I was about 6 yrs. old. The first thing I made, as this is what my Grandmother was working on at the time, was a rug crocheted out of bread bag strips. I'm afraid it came out looking more like a bowl, as Grandma lived out on the farm, 16 miles from town where we lived, and she didn't have the chance to teach me about increasing... :lol:


----------



## plus ten (Dec 5, 2012)

If you bought needed items from a wool shop the owner would teach you to knit. In 1937 76 yrs ago I bought orange and brown wool and made my first item, a cable st. with brown cuffs and neck, and wore it with pride. Currently making barbie clothes and loving it too.


----------



## Jane Erasmus (Jul 11, 2012)

When I was about 13 I taught my self to knit without looking at the stitches so that I could knit while hiding the wool and needles under my desk during maths class (I did not know what was going on and never did master the subject)and to this day, I am able to knit and read, or watch TV or what ever with only glancing now and then at the work, unless of course there are cable, or fairisle to contend with The first garment I made was a purple!!one and mostly all done during maths class


----------



## Gail Smurthwaite (Nov 20, 2012)

My Mum taught me to knit when I was about 5 she was a great knitter and crochter. I made a scarf but always seem to loose stitches and it turned out like a penant flag. I have such fond memories of those days.


----------



## lulusmommie (May 30, 2011)

My 1st. experience was learning to knit-taught by my aunt. My mother was left handed,so she couldn't show me how to do any yarnwork. My 1st. project was a "jerkin" in pink varigated yarn -"Coats & Clarks" it took me forever to finish,I had one "mis-stitch" that didn't show too much..but I was so proud of that little pull over sweater! I didn't pick knitting up again & also learn to crochet till I was pregnant w/our 1st child (1969) I taught my mother-in-law how to knit & she in-turn taught me how to crochet. Made all my babies take home outfits ! Lent them to my sister-in-law & never saw them again! I never regret those lessons as now my grands have lots of hand-made items from GrammyJan!


----------



## NoIdleHands (Nov 24, 2012)

My mother, born 1925 and now deceased, lived with her grandparents and aunts and uncles. No one did any crafts. She saved the money her aunt had given her and bought a crochet needle and crochet thread. She went from house to house asking the neighbors to teach her how to crochet. One neighbor taught her how to chain, but other neighbors taught her the rest of the stitches. When she worked for Manufacturer's Trust in NYC in '44, her coworkers would knit during their lunch time, and she would crochet. Her coworkers, however, had a hard time reading the knitting instructions, and she would help them. She decided that she should knit herself and asked her sister who learned from a LYS during WW2. She knitted and crocheted the rest of her life.

My Aunt taught my mother as well as her daughters, my cousins. My mother taught me. My cousins still knit, one more profusely than the other. 

My mother taught me to knit several times, but I never really liked it. When I was 35, and waiting too much for various things for my children, I decided one last time to have a go at it. My mother gave me a quick refresher. I knew I loved to knit, but I wasn't thrilled with the throw method, and taught myself the Continental Combined Method. I have been knitting ever since, save a few years.

As for other "crafts," my mother taught me how to sew. She learned from her Home Ec. class, but her step mother, who sewed high fashion clothing for a living, taught her the finer methods of sewing, especially hand finishing. She also taught me. When I turned 15 mom told me that if I wanted new clothes for school, I had $XX amount of money, or I could sew more clothes with the same amount of money. I wisely chose to sew and have been sewing for many years. My daughters are excellent sewers and I have drilled into them my mother's motto from her step mother, "The backside (underside) of your work must be just as neat as what is seen."

I also do other "crafts" that probably are not considered crafts. I am a self taught embroiderer, via books, preferring realistic subjects. I am a realistic graphite artist, preferring portraits, self taught mostly through books and various art workshops. I also paint realistically in watercolor. I teach art, especially drawing, privately.


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

The little old Coats & Clarks booklet, "How to Knit," taught me when I was a sophomore. I have no recollection of what motivated me to start knitting, but it didn't take long for me to become quite swept up with it. That Christmas my mom gave me the yarn for a sweater for her, and she wore it for decades. I don't remember at all the learning process for crocheting, but I would watch my grandmother crochet things with small threads and hooks, and I'd admire the smooth motions. I have some of the mats she made, which I'd bet someone would pay a lot for if I were to sell them. No way.... My children will have to do that after I'm gone.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

My mother "taught" me to knit when I was 8 years old. She was tired of me bugging her and bought me variegated yarn and needles for Christmas. I knitted a dress for my sister's Barbie doll as the first project. I taught myself to crochet when I was 11 years old. Got tired of asking Mom so I snitched one of her books with some crochet thread and taught myself! The first project crocheting was also a granny square. Mine was red and white alternating rounds and made a tablecloth!


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

I don't remember what age I was when I first learned to knit but I do know that in grade 7 or 8 we had home economics class and half of the year we learned to cook and the other half we learned to knit. The first project was a pair of socks and could not get the heel, so I went to my grandmother (Mom's Mom) and she knit it for me. I had those heave blue socks for years. I do remember knitting doll clothes and when I was expecting my first daughter I knit a baby sweater, which didn't fit her till she was 2 LOL. I do remember knitting slippers and mitts and one year knitting 13 sweaters for family. I just stared knitting again last year. Both of my grandmothers did beautiful crochet work, in fact I have a pair of lace edgings my fraternal Grandmother made for me for pillow cases and I never knew how to put them on pillow cases. I don't know how to crochet. My mother could knit, crochet, did bead work and many other crafts until Alzheimers took away her ability. She passed last April and I miss her terribly.
Both my daughters know how to knit but neighter knit today.

Thank you all for all your wonderful memories of learnin your craft, all the good projects and all the not so good projects, if we didn't have the not so good projects we wouldn't have room for improvement, would we?


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

When I was pregnant with my first child (who is 39 now), my mother taught me to crochet booties with the little tiny steel crochet hooks and thread. I have to say, I made some really adorable booties from patterns in a Woman's Day magazine I had at the time. We had some really fun times. I miss her so very much. My daughter, however, is not interested in crocheting or knitting, but my DIL and GD's are. I was taught the basic knitting skills in Home Ec class in high school, then taught myself other stitches. Didn't really "make" anything until, I believe, I knitted a baby sweater.


----------



## allison80 (Nov 10, 2012)

Gramma taught me to knit when I was 5 or 6. She was able to teach me the knit stitch, but I got confused at purl. I persevered with my ball of variegated yarn and two size 5 double-pointed needles, slowly knitting away. My first project was a scarf that I finally completed two years after I started it. I then stopped knitting for a while, got re-interested in it, but couldn't remember how. I asked my mom to show me, so she did, but she's a lefty and both Gramma and I are righties. Some other knitters have said I knit a little funny, but it gets the job done. When I was 16, I took more of a vested interest in knitting, and asked my Gramma how to purl. She had had a few health problems, and her tension was off, but she was able to show me the purl stitch, and that time it stuck.


----------



## theolderchick (Oct 22, 2012)

In England in 1943 I was five years old and started Primary School,on the second week we learned how to knit our mother a square cotton dish-cloth.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Although I learned to crochet in the fourth grade (see above), I just started knitting this year. I took a class at my LYS, learned Continental --- only way that made sense to this crocheter. I had stopped crocheting for many years but picked it back up almost 2 years ago. I wanted to make a special "Blankie" for my first grandchild AND wanted to do something with my hands to help kick smoking, which bad habit I had been trying to kick for some time. IT WORKED! Smoke free for well over a year and avidly knitting and crocheting! I'll never put down the hooks and needles again!


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

I actually can't remember who taught me to knit -- but crocheting eluded me for decades. I would buy a book and try but didn't have anyone to teach me and I could never know if I was inserting the hook in the right place. It sure didn't look right no matter how I tried.

Then when I was about 65, a woman came to our Knitting Guild and said that she was there to teach us all how to crochet a granny square and that then one of us would teach her how to knit.

I left there that day feeling like a light bulb had come on in my head, and I was so thrilled I started crocheting like mad. And I taught Evelyn to knit. She's still my "go to" expert whenever I have a question. Thanks, girl!


----------



## NZKnitter (Oct 31, 2012)

When my Mum was ill as a child and spent most of her time in bed, she taught herself to knit. She then taught all of her four daughters including me. Subsequently I have been taught many of the "more than basic" skillls of knitting by gleaning from others, attempting new patterns, of late gaoing to a coople of events and joining a local group. Much of my learning now ( for it never stops) is from the books at the local library, and from others via the internet ( Ravelry and KP). 
My first project was a little dolls dress which I still have on my one and only doll.My second project was an all over fairisle in red and white, the pattern came from an English Women's Weekly and one day I will try to repeat it for I think since OI loved that jersey till it died the pattern is logged somewhere in my head still.

My challenge now is to pass on the skills to others in the next generations down. Knitting will NEVER DIE.


----------



## magpie21979 (Sep 10, 2012)

My Mother taught me to knit not sure what the first thing was I knitted, My Mother in law taught me to crochet the first thing I made then was an afghan


----------



## collady (Jul 27, 2011)

My great aunt came to visit the summer I was 7. I spent several weeks that summer learning how to knit and crochet from her. that was 56 years ago. I still love that she took the time to teach me. My first project was of course a scarf.


----------



## grammynan (Apr 8, 2012)

Learned to knit from "Winkie" a grade school friend during the half hour ride to school. We were 7th graders carpooling with assorted siblings & it kept us out of squabbles! I made a brown & gold striped scarf (school colors) & loved to listen to Winkie's mom who whistled along with the radio. My mother said "ladies" don't whistle!


----------



## Cade's G'ma (Mar 30, 2011)

I too was taught to knit as a teenager by a lady that lived across the street.
I think my first projects were Barbie clothes for my sister for gifts.


----------



## leenip (Jan 19, 2013)

I was about 41/2 years old when I wanted to knit. My mother did all the woolens for us and I saw her always knitting. My mother started me on the knitting needles with a pale yellow yarn. I tried and tried and could not get it. I remember how I sat on the floor next to a cabinet and was angry and frustrated because my hands just could not get the movements right. I threw the knitting away, cried, picked it up, tried and failed again and still can remember the horrible frustration. Half year later we had moved to a new house. My mother was knitting a scarf with bright red yarn. One moment I looked at it and it was as if the yarn was calling me. I walked to it, picked it up and started to knit. I remember the triumph when I did it, my mother told my father to look how I was knitting. I was so proud; I still remember the elation I had. Since then I have been knitting and crocheting and sewing. In elementary school I had an old made teacher who was very much into crafts. My best friend and I were the only student that did all kinds of extra stuff in addition to the thought and required stuff. She let us do crafts while we had some subjects that required only listening. At 9 years old we did a small lace table cloth for Mother's Day gift with a very thin thread and very small hook and also a woolen crochet jacket, mine was bright to say myself our creations were much better quality that many adults can do. Even if my mother thought me to be creative, the most I got from that teacher who really got us into crafting. It is now almost 50 years since that time and I still do everything. When I go to doctor's appointments, anywhere where I know I have to wait I have a craft project with me. I always double duty by either reading, listening audio books or watch TV the same time. Lately I have done cowl neck warmers, hats and ear warmers. My daughter lives in Paris, France and it gets very cold during the winter there. When my daughter's friends saw my knittings they wanted to buy them. So now the chick Parisiennes are walking with my creations.  I never use any ready designs but do them all myself. I get naturally ideas from something I see on line etc. I can see a crochet pattern and can copy it from a picture. The crafts have given me relaxation and diverse activity along my often crazy busy work in a trauma center ICU as a nurse. I'll always remember that teacher who really got me into crafting to see it as a way to be creative and productive.


----------



## margwa (Sep 24, 2011)

I learned to knit by watching my mother and aunt. When my mother went into the hospital I stayed with my aunt. I was around 10 years old and my aunt didn't know what to do with me. So we went and bought yarn and I made a navy blue sweater with her help. I surprised my mother when she came home from the hospital. I can remember clearly sitting outside on my aunt's steps knitting that sweater. I don't remember wearing it--but I remember knitting.


----------



## leenip (Jan 19, 2013)

I knit the Continental way. I am Scandinavian in origin and when I came here the way they knit seemed very odd to me. It is very time consuming and cumbersome, much harder to do, especially by not looking at the work. The Continental way is almost automatic and some time ago I was somewhere where people were watching a movie in a dark room. I started the knitting in the dark without even looking at it and when the lights finally came on I had 20 inches knitted and not one single mistake in it. I have thought many people to knit the Continental way and when they get it they say it is much easier and faster. I have often be told that to do the things I do is a gift. I always saw it just as a way of picking up yarn and start doing it, something that anybody who bothered to try to do, could do it. When my daughter visited USA this past Christmas she said it is a talent. I said I did not think so. She said she did not have the dexterity to knit or crochet, even if she learnt the movements it would not amount to a usable form. Then again, she is fluent in 6 languages. I guess we all have our natural "gifts". Crafts are almost an addiction to me, I literally grave knitting!


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm a self-taught knitter--learned at about age 12 and my first project was, what else, a scarf. I also took sewing classes when I was 11 and I remember cutting out the pattern except that I cut the seam line instead of the cutting line. My teacher managed to help me correct my error and I made a blue cotton dress with daisies which I really loved.


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

I know my mother taught me. I have no remembrance of my first project. It was over 50 years ago.


----------



## Bernadettebunty (Nov 3, 2012)

I was taught to knit age 4 or 5 when I started school. Every Wednesday afternoon was arts and crafts lesson. The first thing I made was a pot holder. I was also taught embroidery at school and also simple sewing. My aunt Sheila taught me to crochet when I was 15. Granny had tried when I was 12 but I couldn't get the hang of it. Aunt Sheila was making ponchos for my two cousins and I wanted one too so she showed me how to make the starting chain and the first row of double chains then the next row of trebles to thread the cord through. I finished the poncho and was so pleased with myself I bought a pattern and the yarn to make a simple baby's bonnet. It consisted of two circles either side with an oblong piece up the centre. The circles were of differing sizes and the whole thing was a mess - no child could wear it as it would fit an adult head - but I had read and followed a pattern and I never looked back. My mother made all of my dresses and I learned sewing from her. When I was 16 I did dressmaking at school I used to make all of my clothes, hand sewn as I didn't have a sewing machine. I used to make my children's clothes too and for 12 years the dancing class costumes for the annual concert performances (3 dances - tap, ballet and stage - x 14 girls in eldest daughter's class + helped out other classes too) when my daughters started dancing. I don't sew so much these days since fabric and patterns became so expensive.


----------



## karonwurst (Nov 15, 2012)

My grandmother taught me to crochet. She had me crochet a chain as long as culd be until my stitches were the same. I learned to knit on my one picking up tips from my great Aunt Burnas Johnson. Every year she knit a new outfit for an 18" dall for a contest. She won most of the time. I taught myself to do the cable stitch makind a long coat with insert pockets. I also made a knit dress at the same time. I gave them away. Now I wish I had them.
Karon


----------



## maryg2 (Nov 4, 2012)

My mother in law taught me how to knit in 1965 when I was 18 and pregnant. I wore out the skein of yarn. I am lby beft handed so she would set in front of a mirror with me behind her.I learned to crochet by books and the internet.


----------



## maryg2 (Nov 4, 2012)

My mother in law taught me how to knit in 1965 when I was 18 and pregnant. I wore out the skein of yarn. I am left handed so she would set in front of a mirror with me behind her.I learned to crochet by books and the internet.My first project was a sweater.Turned out well.


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

My aunt taught me to knit when I was around eight and my first project was a K2, P2 scarf in blue and white.


----------



## mollybear57 (Jan 19, 2013)

I taught myself to knit almost 50 yrs. ago out of a book. About ten yrs. later taught myself to crochet the same way and gave up knitting and just picked it up again in Dec. of 2012 at age 68. Don't remember my first project but can tell you my first project last month was slippers for my boyfriend and they had a couple mistakes but he wears them anyway.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

When I was little we lived on the 4th floor of a walkup apartment house in Brooklyn. The "big girls" (my friend Lena and I were about 4 and they must have been all of 7) gave us old thread spools with 4 nails in them, a bobby pin, and some left over yarn and strips torn from worn out sheets. We made miles of tubes on rainy days sitting on the steps going to the roof. My grandmother showed me how to sew them up in circles, and we had more rugs!


----------



## spikepei (Mar 25, 2012)

Between my Dad and my Grandmother I learned to knit when I was about 10. I am a lefty. My Grandmother showed Dad how to knit and he turned it around to show me. My first memorable project was a lopee sweater, pink in color with grey accent Icelandic wool. When I think back it was indeed ugly in color but it was mine so I wore it religiously skating. I have a friend who knows when I have knit a project cause my knitting always looks different for some reason.


----------



## Susabella (Apr 9, 2011)

I learned to knit when I was in Nursing School. there was 1 girl in the class who knit all the time. Several of us asked her to teach us and she was happy to. I remember a trip to the "knitting mill store" and picking out yarn and a pattern book. She then patiently taught us. my first project was rather ambitious, a sweater! I made all the pieces and then put it together and it fit my father! It was a bit too feminine for him and it stayed in a drawer at Mom's house forever it seemed. one day I looked and she had pulled it apart and rolled into balls. I never did anything with that and she threw it away eventually.


----------



## emmatonoose (Nov 26, 2012)

My dear grandmother, who lived nearby within walking distance of my home. She could do many handcrafts-so I watched her many hours knit, crochet, sew, darn, tat etc etc. She taught me to do all but tat. I have many of her needles, and fabrics. She was very creative and made her own pin cushion from the cardboard found inside the lids of mayonnaise jars, covered with linen. It even had a small pocket for her thimble. It is my most cherished piece. I remember my first knit was at Christmas time. I still see those large wooden needles and the variegated white and pink worsted yarn I my mind's eye, I guess I made a small swatch. I miss her but have so many fond memories!


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

My mom tried to teach me to crochet but I couldn't grasp it and she took me and my sister for lessons where we made potholders. I still couldn't read a pattern and later made a doll dress for a barbie doll. Then years later I taught myself how to knit and then discovered that after a few weeks I could finally read a pattern so I went back to look at crochet patterns and discovered that I could read those as well. Wahoo! the light bulb finally lit for me.


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

My grandma taught me to crochet at 7 then to knit a year later. We had some great times and many a laugh filled afternoon over some of my first attempts! I think the first thing I finished were crocheted slippers and a knit dishcloth. To this day, I treasure the memories of her patience and wonderful sense of humor. It was from her my love of all things creative and crafty was born. I miss her everyday, but know she is smiling down on me and sharing in my joy of knitting and crocheting.


----------



## Andiekaye (Dec 20, 2012)

My cousin lit the fire of knitting for me. While visiting her she was knitting squares for her Barbie doll and sewng them to make tops and skirts. So my first project was an outfit for my Barbie. I continued to to knit and made baby booties, scarfs etc. 

My mother crocheted doilies all the time and every table had a ruffled doliey on it, I couldn't get the hang of it at that time and it might had been that she used fine crochet thread. One day at the doctors office a woman was crocheting while she waited, I watched and asked questions and later on I tried it and it clicked. The first project was a small granny square afghan, my mom and I got into Jack Frost patterns and vests were everywhere. I still have the pattern books.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

My grandmother taught me basic knit stitches. My first project was a pair of slippers. I wore those til I wore them out lol


----------



## greatgran21 (Aug 21, 2012)

My Father taught me to knit with iinch nails and string this was war time,my Mother was knitting scarffs and knee warmers for the soldiers over seas. Mum cast on the stitches for a scarff i did the garter stitch then Mum cast it off, from then I graduated to the knee warmers only Mum did all the shaping, I was 7 at the time and have been knitting and crochetring plus other crafts ever since


----------



## greatgran21 (Aug 21, 2012)

that should have been 6 inch nails sorry


----------



## lydreina (Jul 14, 2012)

I learned how to knit when I was 8 yrs old, living in Spain. The caretaker's wife for the estate across the road from where we were living taught me to knit. She was very patient but insistent that my work was perfect. She spoke no English and at the time my Spanish was very limited but she got her message across to me. I knitted a sweater and a skirt for my barbie doll. Later I attended classes in a local church were handdworking skills were taught. I loved that class..... but again my Spanish was a work in progress. I accidentally told the sister teaching the class of 13 yr old girls what I thought was that I was embarrassed about not completing the knitting assignment, I'd heard my mother talking with the maid about something and overheard a word I thought meant "embarrassed" so I used it (embarazado) which means pregnant..... so needless to say the sister was shocked and I knew I'd said something wrong, so I tried to explain that my father was the reason I couldn't do the assignment ...so in my efforts to explain and clear up the misunderstanding I said " pues mi padre es el culpable" My father is to blame.... it got worse from there. I knew enough Spanish to get myself in a mess! But I learned how to knit, crochet and embroider.


----------



## leenip (Jan 19, 2013)

Loved the story! )) Keep on knitting....


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

I am also a lefty. In the 50's,I was encouraged to use my right hand instead of my left.I knit and crochet and most everything else right handed,but sew and write left handed.My mother had to sit across the table from me to teach me to smock.A lot of things I have to turn upside down.Whatever works to get the job done.


----------



## Sarah Jo (Nov 6, 2011)

A elderly kind wonderful little lady taught me how to crochet and knit. My first small knit project was a pair of slippers for my father when I was 10 yrs old. My first completed crochet project was an afghan for my father on father day.   :lol: :wink: 
I have been crocheting and knitting off and on ever since. My crochet skills are much better than my knitting skills. I have just recently (within the past 2 yrs) taken classes to knit sweaters and other things :thumbup:    :lol:


----------



## Mary999 (May 8, 2011)

My mother tried to teach me to knit but with 4 young kids in the house it was hard for her to sit with just me and my mistakes in knitting so she sent me to a class at Sears of all places and had me take classes, I still have the knitting needles I had to buy and remember the patterns for the scarf and slippers they taught us, as for crocheting I kinda learned that on my own, a neighbor showed me how to do the granny square stitch and I had a great Aunt that gave me the book of step by step crocheting..Love doing both to this day, many years later


----------



## jgauker (Sep 20, 2012)

lydreina said:


> I learned how to knit when I was 8 yrs old, living in Spain. The caretaker's wife for the estate across the road from where we were living taught me to knit. She was very patient but insistent that my work was perfect. She spoke no English and at the time my Spanish was very limited but she got her message across to me. I knitted a sweater and a skirt for my barbie doll. Later I attended classes in a local church were handdworking skills were taught. I loved that class..... but again my Spanish was a work in progress. I accidentally told the sister teaching the class of 13 yr old girls what I thought was that I was embarrassed about not completing the knitting assignment, I'd heard my mother talking with the maid about something and overheard a word I thought meant "embarrassed" so I used it (embarazado) which means pregnant..... so needless to say the sister was shocked and I knew I'd said something wrong, so I tried to explain that my father was the reason I couldn't do the assignment ...so in my efforts to explain and clear up the misunderstanding I said " pues mi padre es el culpable" My father is to blame.... it got worse from there. I knew enough Spanish to get myself in a mess! But I learned how to knit, crochet and embroider.


Classic!


----------



## knittingnana60 (Jan 23, 2011)

I learned to knit from Nana. She taught me and a friend of mine who lived near her one summer when I got to spend two weeks at her house by myself. My first several projects were dishcloths for Christmas presents for my mother, my aunts, my grandmothers, and my teachers.

I taught myself to crochet from a book in college. I wanted to learn because a sweater I was knitting called for crocheting the button and buttonhole bands. I hated the look of the crocheted bands, but have still crochet other things, but I do not enjoy it like I enjoy knitting.

I have been knitting for almost 60 years, and do it almost compulsively at times.

The worst thing I ever knit was a yoked sweater for my boyfriend (now husband). It was to match one I made myself, but made him look like he had breasts. Mine fit fine, but his was a disaster.


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

I am a self taught knitter. My mother and grandmother did not knit or crochet. The first thing I remember making was Barbie doll clothes from the scraps of cloth my mother gave me. She sewed many clothing items for us kids and I would make very crude looking dresses for my Barbie doll. Then when I was in High school a teacher by the name of Mrs. Girtman taught me to be proud of my sewing ability. She made understand the difference between homemade and hand made. I made a princess seamed dress, a corduroy pants suit and a plaid skirt with a reversible plaid vest that when reversed was the solid color of the plaid background. I only had her as my teacher for one semester but I learned so much from her.


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

What is the English style of knitting?


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

My paternal grandmother taught me the basics of knitting and my maternal grandmother taught me the basics of crochet and how to do embroidery. My first projects were miserable failures at stocking stitch and making long long chains with butchers string and a 2ml steel crochet hook.

My real knowledge and skill in both techniques is self taught. I have thousands of dollars invested in books and magazine and now online patterns not to mention a room full of yarn in all shapes sizes and textures. And then there are all the hooks, needles, counters, markers ... and zI still look for more.

Oh well, what's a girl to do?


----------



## E.Rodina (Jan 7, 2013)

Wonderful and precious stories, and going all through world history. I think we could make a book out of this topic.


----------



## country nan (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi

I can remember my nan teaching me to knit around the fire then my first complete garment that I made was a baby cardigan in bright yellow I was so proud of that
the best thing that was ever taught to me by a deaf and mute lady was how to crochet this was done at my first job during lunch, she used to sit there crocheting away or tating which was something that I wanted to learn one day but never did, I have made some lovely crochet garments and doilys

counrtynan


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

usafwife said:


> I taught myself to knit after graduating high school. Neither my mother or grandmother are what you would call "crafty," their talents lie in cooking and mothering.
> 
> I really wanted to teach myself something, so I picked knitting. My first project was a horrendously ugly scarf made from a yarn I somehow thought was pretty at the time. I don't have it anymore LOL.


Your avatar is very similar to a couple of my DD's :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Xaja said:


> I learned to knit while living in a homeless shelter 2 yrs. ago. A wonderful ung man in a wheelchair was knitting in the lobby one day and i mentioned I always wanted to knit. He said he would teach me. I saved up enough money to buy a pair of #8 needles and a skein of yarn. We sat in that lobby everyday for over a month, knitting and talking. When the shelter workers found out what we were doing they found a large storage container of needles and yarns and gave it to use. We sat together several months making scarves for the shelter clients.
> My first project was a St. stitch scarf in bright red.


This is wonderful to read, it helped you & in helping you - it helped others :thumbup:


----------



## Earnie (Aug 8, 2012)

My dear grandmother taught me to sew and embroidery. It wasn't until I married at 18 when my MIL taught me to crochet. The sweater fit but the sleeves were 3 in's to long. I am self taught in knitting, needlepoint and cross stitch. Switch projects around so I never get bored.


----------



## NanMurray (Nov 16, 2012)

Thank you Kitty for your lovely story. One of many. It is fascinating reading all the replies to this subject and I am inclined to forget all about my saucepans burning on the stove whilst reading them. That reminds me..... Burnt again.


----------



## Domm333 (Jan 7, 2013)

My sweet grand-ma taught me how to crochet. I had to used my "right hand"(the right one) as I am lefty it was very difficult for my . I was around 10/11 and she taught me the basic "filet" and bought for me a very ugly pink yarn (I didn't like pink at all) and she made me doing a cardigan (I didn't like cardigan) with very huge and ugly shiny buttons!!(I hated those too) But I looooooooooved my grand-ma so much. I learned to crochet, I worked on my cardigan, I sew the ugly shinny buttons and wore the cardigan (only when visiting my dear Grand-Ma though. She was always so happy to see I finally made something I love to wear


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

I tought myself to knit and crochet with books. No youtube then. My first knitted item was slipplers, my first crocheted item was a doily.


----------



## foxglove (Jun 17, 2012)

I was taught to knit by my youngest sister who sadly passed away last September. I remember feeling all fingers and thumbs at first but gradually got used to holding the needles and yarn.

My first project after knitting squares was a 'Beetle Jumper'. I got the pattern from one of my magazines. The Beatles had just taken the charts by storm and I was a fan so just had to have one. 

It was a roll neck sweater with the collar and vee insert on the front in a different colour as well as a beetle (creepy crawly type) on the bottom left hand front.

Did anyone else ever knit one of these?


----------



## KnitWare (Mar 29, 2011)

My nanny taught me how to crochet, but I can't remember my first project its was a long time ago.


----------



## widge (Nov 3, 2012)

I have enjoyed reading other stories. I learnt to crochet from my grandmother. She died 24 years ago this month. She was a remarkable lady and I think of her whenever I pick up a crochet hook. Love and respect Nan Rachel


----------



## Kiwialaska (Sep 4, 2012)

My mother taught me to knit, I guess around 8 & my first project was a hot water bottle cover.


----------



## carol113053 (Jan 23, 2011)

I was about 6 and being on a farm, every AM in the summer we had to keep an eye on the dairy cows eating grass in roadside ditches by our farm. I always took a book with to read to keep from getting bored, but I would get too involved in reading and the cows would go back to the barnyard while I was reading. Dad forbid me to take a book with after that. He said I needed to find something else to do while watching the cows. My dad's mother gave me a set of needles and some yarn. She showed me the knit stitch and told me she would show me the purl stitch after I could evenly do knit stitch. I slowly made the longest scarf my dad ever received. He got it for Christmas and wore it every day that I went out for chores with him. Never knew if he wore it when I went to school. 
Grandma taught me to purl and mom, grandma, and my sisters and brothers all ended up with neck scarves that Xmas also. 
As I got better at knitting, my older sister wanted something special for her senior pictures. She asked me to knit something because she couldn't knit. She picked out the yarn and had to buy it with her work $$(this was 1970).
It took me 3 months with school projects and illnesses in between but she was WONDERFULLY SURPRISED and grateful for it. 
She wore it for Senior pictures and later got some of her pictures in color & black and white made for relatives. She told everyone as she handed out her pictures that I made her sweater. It was a coral turtle neck long sleeve sweater. She said she owed me a lot for doing this for her, and we have to this day still been best of friends.
I saw a beautiful afghan @ my work place that I wanted her to make for med. It was A-MILE-A MINUTE afghan and the friend told me she would not make me one but would teach me to crochet. Since then I have crocheted many afghans, neck scarves, bay toys, baby blankets, and slippers. The fuzzy neck scarves were the latest fashion at that time, many given away right off the hook. I gave many away as I crocheted them during play practices,riding field trip buses, and chaperoning other events. I became known on a bus trip to Mardi Gras in LA with the whole HS band and a neighboring school band as the Yarn Lady. They were the fatest fashion during my daughters high school days, also taught about 8 kids both boys & girls to crochet @ down time with yarn and hooks I had with for projects.
My daughter @ college last year was trying to crochet. She did small potholders but needed to be closer to help with problems. She would bring it home at break and she now continues to crochet after work or down times between hard assignments. 
I still knit and crochet while waiting for appts and while riding in cars. I hope I can get my GD to pick up the fun & useful craft. She is only 4 now. I have been knitting off & on for 40+ years and still LEARNING MORE. Thanks KP for this wonderful subject. Carol from Iowa


----------



## Brit33 (Nov 2, 2012)

I went to an Infants school in Dover in Kent UK before WW2 and the whole class (boys and girls) were given balls of string and wooden skewers and we learned to knit. I think we made a dish cloth or something. The war put a stop to it but I took up knitting again when my Aunt Mary gave me some needles and some beautiful blue yarn. I was 8 and she knitted socks for my Uncle who was in the Army. I still cannot knit socks but I made my Dad a hat to wear under his steel helmet He was in the Home Guard. That was a long time ago!!


----------



## Thea (Sep 1, 2012)

When I was 14, a girl in my class at school showed me the little bit of crochet that she knew. I practised so hard and eventually, instead of crocheting a granny square, I ended up with a granny tube (I didn't do the corners properly). My mom doesn't crochet very well and much prefers to knit but she managed to get me on the right path and then I was away. My first project was a blanket made up of very big granny squares. I still have it almost 40 years later.


----------



## Bonnie Camp (Jan 10, 2013)

She was a wonderful person! I have made Aran afghans for my daughers and plan to make t hem for my 2 grandchildren when they are older and settled. I made mine a long time ago and it is so warm.
I know the afghans from your mother will help them remember her from the good times in her life. Thanks so much for your story.


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

My Mum taught me to knit when I was very young, she also taught me to crochet but I taught myself how to do tatting and now I'm thinking about learning lace as my husband went on Freecycle and got a complete kit for me which is very old and I have to undo everything cos the pins are rusty! I've also got an antique knitting machine which again hubby found in a animal sanctuary shop which I have to learn as its so totally different from my Silver Reed which I bought many years ago so all in all I can't do housework I have too much to learn oh dear me


----------



## mistymorning2 (May 29, 2011)

Tammy said:


> My grandma taught me the basic chain stitch in crochet when I was young I never did much with it tho then when I was off work for health issues my sister in law taught me the basic knit stitch and I made a scarf that winter I went back to work for a couple more years then was wrote off again for lymphedema but now permanately disabled. I've picked up my knitting again and with help of youtube videos I've also started more crocheting. Been knitting since 2005 and recently 2010. I like doing both but crocheting does go faster for me dad brings my yarn home for me to keep me busy LOL and it to keeps me from going crazy trying to stay elevated all the time...


Was 5 when showed me how to knit when i think on it now didn't need a lace pattern was more holes in the little piece i tried to knit . Bout a year later showed me her crochet st's though didn't start to pick it up till later on .Sadly mum no longer here to show her the crochet item's ! wonderful to think of what can be made with little crochet hook!


----------



## janette6154 (May 25, 2012)

My grandmother taught me and the first thing I made was a blue doiley.Because my tension was all wrong it ended up frilly around the edge so my grandmother went to the trouble of starching it so the frills sat up. I was so proud of this I kept it like that for years. My mother never learnt to crochet so I thought I was so smart!


----------



## mileysmum (Apr 7, 2012)

my Mum taught me to knit when I as about 6, she never crocheted ,but when one of my daughters was in grade 2 one of the nun's taught them the basics, so I thought if a 7yr old go do it so can I. I bought a great book on learning to crochet and went on from there, I found it easy once I knew the basics


----------



## jtevendale (Aug 4, 2012)

my aunt taught me to knit when i was about 10. she chose a soft yellow mohair type yarn and small needles and a sweater pattern. i foldly remember sitting with her and knitting but i don't ever remember wearing the sweater or finishing it. hummmm????? don't think i would choose that for someone's first!


----------



## Alva (Dec 20, 2012)

I. Learned to knit ,not very well when I was 7 at primary school. A new girl started in my class her name Ruth Forrest at Fulwood. Secondary School Preston. Her Mum owned a wool shop and Ruth came to school with fancy yarn and needles every day. Her mum allowed me to buy one ball of wool at a time from my pocket money, we used to knit every lunch break. 55 years later I am still knitting, love baby. Jackets and shawls. So thanks to Ruth and her Mum I love knitting. Maybe Ruth Forrest is still out there, would be good to catch up.


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

Mercygirl76 said:


> I've been reading the hilarious thread about the funny, weird or hideous crochet patterns that have been made and given in the past. I remembered a truly ugly cap I had to make when I first learned to crochet. I was taught by a little old nun while I was in the fourth grade. In exchange for helping Sr. Marie Cecile clean her classroom every day after school, she taught me and one of my best friends (and we are still BFFs, 40+ years later!) how to crochet for half an hour after school and on Saturday mornings. My first project was a red hat with small granny squares in the top. The squares were surrounded by single crochet and single crochet decreases down the side to create ear coverings. We then created braided tassels so that it could be tied under the chin. I detest granny squares to this day!! LOL
> 
> While we were learning to crochet, Sr. taught us about grammar, conjugating sentences, history, geography and theology. Although I hated that first hat, I loved the time the three of us spent together.
> 
> The next project was placemats for our mothers for Christmas. I was SO proud of that project!!! My mother loved them and kept them on the table for years!


When I was seven my mother taught me to crochet and my first project was a headband! My friends liked them so much I was selling them for 50cents. She enrolled me to learn the basics on: sewing a button, fix a hem, basting, embroidery and I still have my samplers! And she taught me to sew a skirt! Recently learned to knit thanks to the patience of Jeanne at Knitting Addiction in Kill Devil Hills, NC!! Happy knitting!


----------



## Alva (Dec 20, 2012)

On Saturday evening I sat with a little 6 year old 'IN OVER THRU and OFF, so knitting is still being taught. She did quite well and was getting the hang of it, hope that her Mum who is a knitter (but a busy working Mum) will encourage her more. Her Mum and her Granny are both knitters so there is hope that she will learn. She was most keen to change the colour of yarn! More than knitting another row - how like a 6 year old!!


----------



## EviyRose (Nov 17, 2012)

My Mom taught me to knitt and it was a scarf.
My Great Aunt taught me to Crochet.


----------



## zoesaunt (Nov 11, 2012)

What a precious memory! And lucky lucky you to have it! I taught myself to knit from a book borrowed from the library. Placemats were my first project. I knitted four of them and gifted a lady down the street I babysat for. She was thrilled with them!
A great response for my first project. Of course I knotted, didn't like it, tore it out and tried again. Took me over a month to finish those four little placemats. But 50 years later, I am still satisfied that they looked correct, the way they were meant to!


----------



## kdb (Aug 29, 2012)

I was taught how to crochet when I was ten yrs old by my cousin, I would visit her and she would have pretty afghans and I was interested to learn. Have been crocheting every since. I am a self taught knitter. So grateful to have learn how to create from these crafts.


----------



## sunflower19 (Sep 8, 2012)

I don't actually remember learning to knit - it was before I went to school. 
What I do remember is , at school, age 10, having to knit, on dps, a long grey sock for the war effort! I managed to turn the heel but never ever finished the sock. It put me off knitting for years.


----------



## bjdevi1018 (Dec 9, 2012)

I taught myself to knit from a book when I was pregnant with my son (now 44). It was hilarious. It was supposed to be a baby blanket, but I used 4-ply yarn with size 1 needles, so after 4sk yarn it was only a few inches long. I learned to crochet from my Mom. She took classes, but couldn't figure out how to do it. So every night after her class, she would come to my house and I'd read her papers and show her how to do it. Seems funny now because I now make knitted and crocheted things for selling.


----------



## zoesaunt (Nov 11, 2012)

Kiwialaska said:


> My mother taught me to knit, I guess around 8 & my first project was a hot water bottle cover.


Kiwi...do you still have the pattern? I would love it if you could send it to me or tell me where to find such a pattern. Thanking you in advance.


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

The women in my mom's family have always been "crafty". My Memere sewed & crocheted. My mom and my aunts all sew, knit, crochet, paint, or do some sort of craft. Many of my female cousins also do some sort of crafts... and my cousins have been teaching their children. I'm usually considered the most "crafty" person in the family, though. My Memere taught me how to sew when I was 8. She had been putting together a quilt or some other project & had given me some scrap fabric to play with. She found me holding it, attempting to staple (!) it together, and tearfully admitting that I had wanted to make her some slippers. She showed me how to sew & I made the slippers for her... they were beyond awful, and were basically two barely-foot-shaped pieces of fabric very inexpertly sewn together with the kind of "straight stitch" you'd expect from an 8-year-old. And you know what? Memere wore them! Until they fell apart about 3 hours later, anyway. 
My Memere taught me some basics of quilting. My mom taught me some of the basics of using a sewing machine. I can't remember a time when my mom & I weren't doing some kind of craft together, even painting T-shirts. Years later, an aunt tried to teach me to knit, but since she's left-handed & I'm right-handed, it didn't stick at that point. A friend encouraged me to do cross-stitch and she showed me how to do needlepoint (I showed her how to use a sewing machine & how to deal with dress patterns). This same friend just sent me knitting needles, yarn, and a book on knitting animals for Christmas... eh, voila, a new hobby! 
Every time I get into some new craft my family members tend to be the recipient of whatever it is. I've lost track of how many dresses, baby outfits, cool bags, toys, hooded towels, bookmarks, etc. I have made for the kids or adults in my family. I try very hard to make sure it's something that whoever is receiving it will have a use for or will otherwise appreciate it. My cousins' little girls in particular love getting "fancy" dresses. I wonder what everyone will make of getting knitted elephants & the like? 
My poor guy just gets amused by all of this. Still, he has been very happy since I've made him a shirt, a doublet, and a cloak so he has something to wear at Renaissance Fairs and while he's playing D&D. I've threatened to knit him some chain mail...  
-Ker


----------



## ARDaigle (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi,

I learned to knit in high school in 11th grade in a home economics class. We purchased our yarn from a store on our
Main St. The woman in the Knitting Loft also would help people with questions or having problems. She was a peach!
The very first item I made was a charcoal button down cardigan. I used a 4 ply worsted yarn. I still have the 
sweater. It was made in 1957. 
I must say it was very nice and I was proud to wear it. 

After that I made lots of sweaters for my niece and nephews.

I also made a sweater for my history teacher in high school,
12th grade. I was so bored in his class so I use to knit.
One day he called me up to his desk and said if I wanted to
knit in class, I would have to make something for him. So
I did, I knit him a very nice sweater and it was finished before I graduated.

Many years between 1957 and 2013 and also a great deal of
knitting was done. Enjoyed the relaxing hours.

ARDaigle
CT


----------



## jtevendale (Aug 4, 2012)

i love knitting addiction!!!! i stock up every summer when we are there!!


----------



## Kiwialaska (Sep 4, 2012)

zoesaunt 
I can't remember my mother having a pattern for the hot water bottle cover, it was during the war in 1944 ( gosh a long time ago).Anyway I went on line through google & typed in hot water bottle covers several came up in the search. I looked at 2 sights wwwtipnut.com wwwknit picks.com sure hope this helps.Also you can go through Raverly.


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

jtevendale said:


> i love knitting addiction!!!! i stock up every summer when we are there!!


I miss going there!! My son is moving back to the OBX!! Will try to make it during the summer!! Happy knitting!!


----------



## Kiwialaska (Sep 4, 2012)

zoesaunt, I don't remember my mother having a pattern it was a long time ago 1944. Anyway I went on line through google & did a search for knitted hot water bottle covers there were several sights, tipnut.com knitpicks .com,hope this helps you.


----------



## Kiwialaska (Sep 4, 2012)

Sorry sent duplicated message


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

My grandmother taught me to knit. She knit my undershirts when I was a baby, and when I outgrew them. she would cut out the neck, because drewling had felted the wool, and then reuse the rest of the wool.


----------



## daniel (Apr 27, 2011)

my mother was the one that got tought me how to knit one old winters day been kniting ever sence my first project was a scarf second was mits to match


----------



## zoesaunt (Nov 11, 2012)

Ker...you can make chain maille. Check out WireSculpture.com for instructions. Imagine the look on his face when he opens the box and voila! Chain Mail! I'd give a lot for a picture! LOL


----------



## foxglove (Jun 17, 2012)

zoesaunt said:


> Kiwialaska said:
> 
> 
> > My mother taught me to knit, I guess around 8 & my first project was a hot water bottle cover.
> ...


There is a free pattern for a hot water bottle cover on the Knit Today website. You have to register & log in to print it off.

http://www.knit-today.com/


----------



## grandma jean (Dec 15, 2011)

my mother taught me to knit before i went to school and my first project was a baby cardigan for my cousin who was then expecting her first baby. too ambitious for a 4-5yr old? maybe but i did it and i was so proud. i haven't stopped knitting since, that was 60yrs ago by the way i taught myself to chrochet though as mum did not know how. :lol:


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

zoesaunt said:


> Ker...you can make chain maille. Check out WireSculpture.com for instructions. Imagine the look on his face when he opens the box and voila! Chain Mail! I'd give a lot for a picture! LOL


Hi! WireSculpture.com seems to be a jewelry making website? I did find some things in Google, though, including something on Ravelry.  Mind you, I did give him cold & flu viruses for Christmas (no - they're Giant Microbes, not the real thing. They're cute) & I did get a picture of the look on his face... and chain mail would be so much funnier! I may have to try it.  I do have a picture of him wearing the doublet I made to match the hat he bought at a Ren. Faire (see attached). 
-Ker


----------



## daniel (Apr 27, 2011)

I do wish my grandmother was here with us she could have showed me a lot more stocked that I don't understand miss you grandmother


----------



## animikii3 (Jan 7, 2013)

My Uncle Claude was visiting and my mom, though a knitter herself, ask him to teach me to knit. I had been begging my mom for months but she didn't want the responsibility of teaching a lefty. My uncle told her he would do it, he sat me down and within minutes I was knitting and purling a scarf with great skill - slow and steady and right handedly. LOL


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

I JUST LEARNED THE KNIT STITCH AT A KNITTING BIBLE STUDY AND MADE A DISHCLOTH. I AM 56YR OLD. THE BIBLE S TUDY FELL AWAY AND I HAD TO LEARN PURL ON YOUTUBE. WISH I HAD SOME KNITTIN' BUDS HERE IN THE PEG. WINNIPEG. CANADA. I LOVE THIS SITE /NICEW PEOPLE. I JUST MADE A REALLY COOL COWL FROM A 1$ SCARF I TOOK APART . AND I MADE UP THE PATTERN EXCEPT I COULDN'T FIGURE OUT HOW TO DO SOMETHING BUT I KNIT IT IN THE ROUND ON CIRCULAR NEEDLES =YAY THX


----------



## Kiwialaska (Sep 4, 2012)

So nice to hear about you learning to knit, if you have any questions at all be sure & post them on this site someone will always help. Enjoy your new craft.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Forget how I learnt to knit, it could have been my mother (she knits European style and crochets)or it could have been in school. Who ever it was, I became a proficcient knitter when at 12 I got a 'bug' to knit heaps of baby clothes. over a couple of years I did many many sets in either 3 or 4 ply. The sets were different in that some had dresses, some had jackets, they all had bonnets and bootees, some had a blanket. at the end of all that I was a pretty good knitter and pretty good at finishing also. 
my knitting career went on from there. I got lazy somewhere along the way and stopped knitting anything other than socks, because I don't enjoy the the finishing and with socks there is very little finishing and they are fairly fast to do. I've been knitting a greater variety of thing the last 2 years or so.


----------



## Mtolive45 (Mar 17, 2011)

What a wonderful collection of stories of the craft that has been passed on and it more popular than ever. It is now more for fun than because we NEED to items made. 
Back in the 1950s in Denmark where I grew up we were taught in school. My mother, grandmother and aunts were all acomplished knitters and seamstresses...so I'm sure they helped teach me too. My grandmother sewed for other people and I can still remember her telling about when she had to sew wedding dresses and iron them with the old iron you heat on a wood stove. Soooo I have knitted for well over 60 years. Now that I'm retired I've gotten 'hooked' again. I have done a lot of charity knitting, plus now that I have 2 grandchildren I knit for them too. 
Happy Knitting everyone 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I learned to knit at home, and also had knitting classes at school. I enjoyed the classes, but I remember a girl called Selina, crying because she just couldn't do it. I turned to help her and the teacher told me off for talking! That teacher was so wrong, knitting should have been a social class, where girls could help each other. I'm sure Selina never learned to knit and probably has horrible memories of that class.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Tried to reach my daughter to knit when she ws about 10 but she could'nt seem to get the hang of it so she quit and has never been interested in trying again, she's 35 now.
:-( :-(


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

gma11331 said:


> My grandmother taught me to knit but also in 8th grade we had to do "home arts" and had to knit scarves for soldiers (WWII)that were "more holey than righteous." My first successful project was a Sloppy Joe sweater made with my grandmother when I was in high school. Still have it after 68 years...All my other needlework abilities are self-taught. But I was never able to teach myself tatting, but have my grandmother's ivory shuttle...


I also tried to teach myself tatting (from a craft mag) many years ago, but couldn't get the part where you 'flip' the stitch from one thread to the other... until I found a lady by chance who knew how and she showed me, and that was it, I got it. It really is easy but not from a description or photo, may be U tube has a video clip that could help you. :thumbup:


----------



## Bernadettebunty (Nov 3, 2012)

I tried to teach my daughters when they were young. The eldest perservered and can knit and is teaching her daughters to knit. The youngest who is ten knitted me a scarf (?) for Christmas (well it fits around my neck). It is the most holey, mishapen and precious piece of knitting I have received. Beautiful! The youngest daughter never got away with it - didn't have the patience or the inclination. She prefers to buy from shops with labels. When she was pregnant I knitted a layette for the baby - I have never seen him wearing it not even the hat or jacket. I knit him a pair of crocodile slipper/booties that were much admired and I had several requests for me to knit for others - likewise the only time I saw him wearing them and the sweater I made for him was when I tried them on before they went home with him. They live next door and I look after him every morning so it can't be said that I missed it when he wore them!


----------



## love to knit (Jan 13, 2012)

I was taught to crochet when I was in 4th grade after school by a elder lady with no patience what so ever. After the frist lesson I didn't want to go back, but my mother made me because she paid her to teach me. And I made a round pot holder. It sure wasn't fun going their but I learned how to crochet. And taught my self how to knit with the help from you tube. Still learning every day with all my new friends here At Knitting Paradice.


----------



## zoesaunt (Nov 11, 2012)

barbbfly said:


> I JUST LEARNED THE KNIT STITCH AT A KNITTING BIBLE STUDY AND MADE A DISHCLOTH. I AM 56YR OLD. THE BIBLE S TUDY FELL AWAY AND I HAD TO LEARN PURL ON YOUTUBE. WISH I HAD SOME KNITTIN' BUDS HERE IN THE PEG. WINNIPEG. CANADA. I LOVE THIS SITE /NICEW PEOPLE. I JUST MADE A REALLY COOL COWL FROM A 1$ SCARF I TOOK APART . AND I MADE UP THE PATTERN EXCEPT I COULDN'T FIGURE OUT HOW TO DO SOMETHING BUT I KNIT IT IN THE ROUND ON CIRCULAR NEEDLES =YAY THX[/quote
> You might, Barb, go browsing through YouTube. There are lots of how-to videos that are well done and very helpful. I love how enterprising you are! Keep up the good work.


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

My younger sister taught me when we were vacationing in Ireland in1988. We bought lots of wool in some of the little towns while my husband scoured bookstores. knitted the body of a sweater in new wool...(very itchy) that never got its sleeves


----------



## zoesaunt (Nov 11, 2012)

I remember teaching my darling daughter to knit and crochet. I am right handed and as luck would have it....she is a lefty. I wasn't quite sure if this was the right (correct) way to do it, but I sat her opposite from me and told her to do as I did. It worked! She is now over 30 years old and we shared those precious memories when I told her about this thread on KP. It was so very sweet! Thank you KP. Oh and she's still knitting and crocheting!


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

my delightful first mother in law taught me to knit. She taught me how to do Aran as well, which came in really useful with my second delightful mother in law who also loved to knit. my second mother in law loved to do simple knitting patterns, and i love complicated ones, so she knit my children's school woolens and I knit her complicated patterns. We both thought we had a good deal.


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

thx so much for encouragement


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

My beginning was kind of odd. At 8 years old, I discovered an old sweater in the closet that had a hole in it that was unraveling a bit. I studied those stitches for weekswondering how the yarn got there. I didnt have any knitting needles, so I found some sticks from something we had for dinner one night. (I think it was called City Chicken). So eventually I was able to get some on the stitches onto the needles and eventually figured it out.

My brother was in the hospital for a long time and Id have to wait alone in the waiting room. Every now and then a nice lady would strike up a conversation and end of knitting a row or two for me because I knitted SO TIGHT! My stick needles were way too small for the yarn I was usingand really not appropriate for a beginner.

I was a very bad knitter for a very long time, making nothing but headbands. In fourth grade, after our studies were done, I would knit, and soon all the other girls were knitting too, I even taught the teacher and I was so proud. 

Since that time 50 years ago, I dont feel right if I dont have something on my needles. I love to knit.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

There's an art exhibition in our local civic centre at the moment. It's strips of garter stitch pieces, looped around the walls. It's good to see that someone has taught the children to knit.


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

Gram taught me to crochet. First crochet project? Who can remeber..was 40 yrs ago. Pobably a doily though. Did a lot of them back then
Self taught knitter, with help from Gram's friend we "adopted" Aunt Jo. First project (must have been on something) was a heavely cabled sweater for hubby. Still have it, it's mine now.


----------

